# Fällt die Fischereiabgabe?!



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. März 2019)

Ich finde die Überprüfung zunächst grundsätzlich sehr positiv. Sie ist nichts anderes, als die Überprüfung einer jahrzehntelanger Praxis auf ihre Rechtmäßigkeit und sollte diese kippen, heißt das ja nicht das das zwingend alle derzeitig finanzierten Projekte nicht mehr förderbar sind, sondern dass man die rechtlichen Grundlagen neu überdenkt und regelt. 

Die Ausführungen von Andreas Koppetzki, wir würden damit einen Beitrag für die Allgemeinheit leisten der zu einer positiven gesellschaftliche Wahrnehmung führen würde halte ich für für eine romanische Träumerei. Dabei möchte ich nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit der Maßnahmen in Abrede stellen, aber das Interesse, die Wahrnehmung und Bewertung durch die Allgemeinheit würde ich nicht zu hoch erwarten.


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. März 2019)

Ich bin schon überzeugt, dass z. B. das Lachsprojekt an der Stepenitz sehr positiv aufgenommen wird. Darüber liest man hier auch immer mal wieder was in den Zeitungen und die Angler stehen damit in einem sehr guten Licht. Die Frage ist aber, ob's dafür eine Fischereiabgabe braucht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2019)

Es ist absolut richtig, die Fischereiabgabe in der jetzigen Form in Frage zu stellen.
Es geht einfach nicht an, dass dieser Topf für manche quasi ein immer scheixxender Goldesel ist 
und diejenigen, die das bezahlen mehr oder weniger leer aus gehen.
Und Koppetzkis Einwand, mit Naturschutzprojekten würde die öffentliche Meinung  positiv für Angler beeinflusst, ist Blödsinn,
weil die Öffentlichkeit gar nicht erfährt, dass es von Anglern finanziert wird. Das Lob hierfür sahnen NABU und Co ab.
Die sollten auch dafür bezahlen, Spendengelder haben die genug.


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. März 2019)

Nee - stimmt so ganz auch nicht. Hab's ja oben geschrieben. Es ist nicht alles so rein weiß oder schwarz. Und dass die Angler leer ausgehen, stimmt halt auch nicht. Es ist etwas vielschichtiger. Aber der Knackpunkt ist und bleibt ja, ob die derzeitige Praxis rechtens ist. Das wird nun zumindest in SH und NRW überprüft und dann sieht man weiter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich bin schon überzeugt, dass z. B. das Lachsprojekt an der Stepenitz sehr positiv aufgenommen wird. Darüber liest man hier auch immer mal wieder was in den Zeitungen und die Angler stehen damit in einem sehr guten Licht. Die Frage ist aber, ob's dafür eine Fischereiabgabe braucht.



Georg, das möchte ich nicht in Abrede stellen. Aber wenn ich nun eine Googlesuche Starte mit den Stichworten Lachs und Wiederansiedlung, dann lese ich vom BfN, aus den involvierten Ländern, ein Treffer vom DAFV aber ansonsten ist der Begriff Angler oder angeln nicht vertreten. Ein Begleittext der Wissenschaftssendung Planet Wissen kommt auch ohne Nennung aus.

Tue gutes und rede darüber könnte man weitaus wirksamer veranstalten und könnte sich dann auch vorteilhaft auswirken,wenn man über geplante Schutzmaßnahmen spricht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2019)

ich schrieb ja " mehr oder weniger"
Und klar, es kommt natürlich auf den Blickwinkel an. Wenn 90% an die "Angelverbände" gehen, sieht das aus, als bekämen
Angler die Kohle. Das die aber in Wirklichkeit Naturschutzverbände sind und sich damit selbst finanzieren, wird nur zu gern übersehen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (18. März 2019)

Hallo Georg,
danke für deinen Bericht.
Grundsätzlich bin ich ebenfalls für eine Abgabe, wenn denn die Mittel auch den Anglern zugute kommen.
Eine Frage habe ich aber zu deinem Artikel:



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nach Auffassung Kreders profitieren aber auch die Anglerverbände unverhältnismäßig: „Derzeit fließen in NRW etwa 90 Prozent der Mittel an die Anglerverbände, die aber nur rund 20 Prozent der Angler vertreten.“



Inwieweit sind diese Zahlen den belegbar? Gibt es dazu verlässliche Statistiken, oder sind dies nur Schätzungen?


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. März 2019)

Hier zitiere ich Kolja Kreder, diese Zahlen konnte ich nicht genau prüfen. Ich habe mir die Auflistung der Fischereiabgabe angeschaut und halte demnach die Zahlen für nachvollziehbar bzw. plausibel.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. März 2019)

Wenn es nach dem Verursacherprinzip ginge, wäre wohl fast immer die Allgemeinheit der Schuldige.
Egal ob es das Bundesamt WSA, der Gesetzgeber, Aufsichtsbehörden, Wasser u.Bodenverbände oder Politische Einflussnahme betrifft.
Die Allgemeinheit also der Staat will sich aber nicht schuldig fühlen.....
Schuldig sind dann eher Wasserkraft, Gewässerverschmutzer oder Gewässerausbau , selbst wenn er amtlich genemigt und politisch gewünscht und gesucht wurde.
Ergo Wenn schon die Fische leiden, sollen es die Geschädigten doch bezahlen, denn sie würden die ja nutzen dürfen wenn sie nicht geschützt sind.
Aber beim öffentlichkeitswirsamen Helfen , will der Staat dann doch wieder gut aussehen und Regieren.

Ok Niedersachsen hat die Abgabe nicht, läuft es deshalb dort schlechter?


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. März 2019)

Geht's denn dabei um eine wie auch immer geartete "Schuldfrage"?


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Geht's denn dabei um eine wie auch immer geartete "Schuldfrage"?


Das frag ich mich auch.
Grundsätzlich finde ich die Fischereiabgabe gut, sofern die Mittel denn auch, wie ursprünglich angedacht eingesetzt werden.
Davon scheinen wir weit entfernt, deshalb finde ich eine gerichtliche Prüfung nur folgerichtig


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. März 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo Georg,
> danke für deinen Bericht.
> Grundsätzlich bin ich ebenfalls für eine Abgabe, wenn denn die Mittel auch den Anglern zugute kommen.
> Eine Frage habe ich aber zu deinem Artikel:
> ...


20% der der Angler ist von mir provokant geäußert und meint, dass nur etwa 20% der Angler in den Verbänden vertreten sind. Hierbei gehe ich von den Zahlen des Allensbach Institutes aus. Danach haben wir zwischen 5.000.000 und 6.000.000 Angler in Deutschland. Davon sind rund 1.000.000 in Verbänden organisiert.

Stellt man die Angler in NRW, die die Fischereiabgabe bezahlen, den in den Verbänden organisierten Anglern gegenüber, dann kommt man auf eine Quote von etwa 50%. Die Fischereiabgabe wird in NRW von etwa 220.000 Anglern bezahlt und in den drei Landesverbänden sind etwa 110.000 Angler organisiert.

Entscheident ist aber etwas anderes für mich. Die Projekte, die finanziert werden sind überwiegend Natur - und Artenschutzprojekte, Flussmonitoring, Gewässeruntersuchungen und die Ausbildung der Gewässerwarte in Aalbaum. Das sind sicher alles sinnvolle Projekte, allerdings nutzen sie alleine den Gewässerbetreibern und nicht den Anglern. Hier werden gerne Angelvereine (=Gewässerbetreiber) mit den Angler gleichgesetzt. Das ist aber falsch. Zudem zahlen die Angelvereine keine Fischereiabgabe. Diese zahlen die Angler. Es gibt für mich daher überhaupt keinen Grund, warum die gewässerbetreibenden Vereine von der Fischereiabgabe profitieren sollen. Würde man hingegen die Ausbildung für die Fischerprüfung durch die Fischereiabgabe komplett kostenlos mache, würde ich sagen, dass Geld wird für Angler ausgegeben. Man könnte auch Jugend-Angellager subventionieren, so dass sie für weniger betuchte Familien erschwinglich sind usw.

Wenn hier Arten- und Umweltschutz bedient wird, dann macht sich das Land NRW insoweit einen schlanken Fuß, denn vieles davon müssten sie im Rahmen der WRRL ohnehin leisten. Dies lassen sie sich schön von den Anglern bezahlen.

Nehmen wir z.B. die Wanderfischprogramme. Eine grundsätzlich gute Sache aber das "Aussterben" der Wanderfische haben doch nicht die Angler verursacht. Eine Sonderabgabe mit finanzierungsfunktion muss aber auch das Verursacherprinzip im Auge behalten.


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2019)

Gestern JHV bei Westfalen und Lippe:
die Klage gegen die Fischereiabgabe NRW war mehrfach brandheisses Thema vom Podium aus.
Die Masse der teilnehmenden Vereinsvorstände war aber mal wieder größtenteils uninformiert.
Man merkte den Verbandsvorständen 
(auch die Präsis des Rheinischen & des Dachverbandes NRW waren vor Ort) 
deutlich an:
- es herrscht Angst
- es gibt keinen Plan B für den Fall des Wegfalls
- es deutete sich nicht mal an, dass ein Plan B ins Auge gefasst wird
- es herrscht das Prinzip 'Hoffnung', "warten wir mal ab"; 
dies wurde auch durch den anwesenden Mitarbeiter des Umweltministeriums Dr. Beek zum Ausdruck gebracht ...dessen Haus ja letztendlich der Beklagte ist und aus dessen Topf die Aufgaben Natur- & Artenschutz eigentlich geleistet werden müssten
- eine Fragestellung, "könnte da tatsächlich etwas rechtswidrig sein", existierte nicht, 
die Klagebegründung wurde nicht sachlich, sondern ausschließlich emotional diskutiert, 
"wenn wir nicht Artenschutz (mit der Fischereiabgabe) betreiben, wer macht es denn dann". 
Genau damit wird aber die Klagebründung bestätigt! 
Nämlich dass diese Aufgabe, der (Fisch-)Artenschutz, eine Aufgabe des Landes ist, die aus Steuern finanziert werden muss
- und Kolja wurde namentlich heftig beschimpft ("reine Profilierungssucht" und weiteres)
- die genannten Zahlen (90% an die NRW-Verbände und 20% Organisationsgrad) wurden vehement bestritten.
Mehr zum Thema, auch Antworten der einzelnen Bundesländer:
https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...FSs-AAo21Syn7p2W4CVddO02oRhaZg0Ns4HVZ2wL1CMz0
wobei das beklagte Land NRW (noch) nicht geantwortet hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (18. März 2019)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft.
Lachsprogramm, Maifisch ...Futter für den Kormoran. Oder?
Wasserkraftwerke ganz vergessen.
Hat mal jemand überlegt wieviel Euros in diese Programme gehen? Wieviel Geld verbrannt wird?

Es ist nicht immer alles so wie es öffentlich verkündet wird.

http://contra-kormoran.de/rheinlachs/

Zitat:"Und der Lachsverein schrieb: „Trotz großer politischer Willenserklärungen, fester Verpflichtungen innerhalb der IKSR, .zig Millionen an Steuern und Abgaben in die Renaturierung der Gewässer investierter Euro und nicht zählbarer ehrenamtlich geleisteter Arbeitsstunden tritt die Wiederansiedlung des Lachses in Deutschland entgegen offizieller Verlautbarungen und Erfolgsmeldungen seit mehr als 15 Jahren auf der Stelle. Seit Jahren mahnen wir deshalb mit anderen Engagierten eine ehrliche und umfassende Analyse der Ursachen. Dabei ist die überwältigende Beweislage für die Kormoranprädation als Ursache des Scheiterns hier bei uns, sogar durch eigenen Untersuchungen (s.u.) ja genauso gut bekannt wie andere, erfolgreiche Projekte in Europa. … Oder in Dänemark, wo man nach ersten Misserfolgen das Problem seit 2002 unvoreingenommen analysiert hat und es zumindest örtlich einzudämmen versucht, indem neben gezielten Eingriffen in Brutkolonien zur Bestandsreduzierung des Kormorans nahe der Lachsgewässer großzügige Allgemeinverfügungen zur letalen Vergrämung entlang der Brut- und Wandergewässer und während der Smoltabwanderung erlassen werden. … Der Erfolg sind Rückkehrerzahlen allein an der Skjern Au von 5 bis 6000 Lachsen pro Jahr bei weniger als einem Zehntel der Besatzzahlen am Rhein und ein Selbstrekrutierungsgrad von mittlerweile über 60%. Werte, die bei uns wie Nachrichten aus dem Wiederansiedlungsparadies klingen.“"

Zitat:"
Um die Dimension des hier geschilderten zu verdeutlichen, sei ein weiteres Zitat zum Rheinlachs gestattet, entnommen aus Siegfried Darschnick in Fischer & Teichwirt 05/2017 S. 186 f.:

„… Dabei handelt es sich um einen Skandal, der den Vorgängen um den Berliner Flughafen um nichts nachsteht, denn, und das kann gar nicht laut genug gesagt werden, in vielen Gewässern, allen voran Sieg, Wupper, Dhünn, Ahr und Saynbach könnte und müsste es längst eine ganz andere Realität mit vitalen Populationen hunderter und tausender Lachse geben!“"

Lachsprogram  *Daumen hoch*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (18. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Hier zitiere ich Kolja Kreder, diese Zahlen konnte ich nicht genau prüfen. Ich habe mir die Auflistung der Fischereiabgabe angeschaut und halte demnach die Zahlen für nachvollziehbar bzw. plausibel.



Du wirst dazu auch keine öffentlichen Zahlen finden.
Diese sind Verschlußsache.
Die LFV in NRW sind nur dem NRW Umweltministerium zur Auskunft verpflichtet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (18. März 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Gestern JHV bei Westfalen und Lippe:
> die Klage gegen die Fischereiabgabe NRW war mehrfach brandheisses Thema vom Podium aus.
> Die Masse der teilnehmenden Vereinsvorstände war aber mal wieder größtenteils uninformiert.
> Man merkte den Verbandsvorständen
> ...



irgendwie hat dieser LFV sektenähnliche Züge/ Strukturen.
Wie kann man so unkritisch gegenüber seinem Vorstand und GF sein?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> irgendwie hat dieser LFV sektenähnliche Züge/ Strukturen.
> Wie kann man so unkritisch gegenüber seinem Vorstand und GF sein?



Das ist das größte Problem, was wir Angler haben! Es wird NICHTS hinterfragt und man gibt sich mit keinen oder wenigen Veröffentlichungen zufrieden. Ich denke, es könnte ein heißer Wettbewerb entstehen, wenn zukünftig Gelder wegfallen. Wenn man sparen muss, kann man das häufig an Reisekosten und Mitgliedsbeiträgen. Ja, ich denke und hoffe das es Veränderungen geben wird!

Ich wiederhole gerne noch einmal: ich klage nicht wegen der 10.- Euro, sondern ich möchte die Verteilung der Zuwendungen überprüfen lassen. Ich bin ja sogar bereit 20.- Euro zu bezahlen, wenn wir Angler den Gegenwert für uns bekommen!


----------



## schlotterschätt (18. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Du wirst dazu auch keine öffentlichen Zahlen finden.



Naja, manchmal findet man schon etwas. Ist in diesem Fall für Brandenburg.
https://kleineanfragen.de/brandenburg/6/9824-verwendung-der-fischereiabgabe-2015-bis-2017


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2019)

So etwas ähnliches findet man ja auch zu anderen Bundesländern, auch Rügen von den Landesrechnungshöfen. Das heißt ja, dass sich auch andere Gedanken machen. Alles nicht ohne Grund. Ich habe schon vor WOchen darauf hingewiesen, dass man eine Verbandsfinanzierung nicht über eine Sonerabgabe absichern sollte. Das wäre in meinen Augen fahrlässig!


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. März 2019)

Aber wird der Verband finanziert? Eigentlich ja nicht, sondern nur Projekte, die der Verband beantragt und durchführt. Ohne die Mittel aus der Fischereiabgabe werden halt die Projekte nicht weitergeführt ...


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2019)

Da müsste dann differenziert werden;
- kommen diese Projekte allen Anglern im Bundesland zugute oder nur den Vereinen & mittelbaren Mitgliedern?
- ist dieses "Projekt" vom Grundsatz her eine Staatsaufgabe wie Natur- & Artenschutz (Steuertopf)
oder zielt es auf Angler ab?

Und vor allem dürfen nicht die Profiteure dieser Zuwendungen über die Vergabe (mit)entscheiden; 
das geht doch gar nicht!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (18. März 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Gestern JHV bei Westfalen und Lippe:
> die Klage gegen die Fischereiabgabe NRW war mehrfach brandheisses Thema vom Podium aus.
> Die Masse der teilnehmenden Vereinsvorstände war aber mal wieder größtenteils uninformiert.
> Man merkte den Verbandsvorständen
> ...



Auf unserer JHV hat sich unser "Ehrenvorsitzender" , Justitiar des RhFV, auch darüber echauffiert, das es wahrhaftig jemand gewagt habe, gegen die Erhebung der Abgabe zu klagen. Warum und wieso wurde selbstverständlich nicht erwähnt, sondern es wurde behauptet, das allen Anglern damit großer Schaden zugefügt würde.
Ich wurde letztes Jahr aus dem Vorstand gemobbt, nicht zuletzt weil ich im Gesamtvorstand der einzige war, der eine äußerst kritische Meinung zum Tun und Lassen des DAFV und des RhFV hatte...... Dies war den Fahnentreuen wohl absolut nicht zu zu muten. Jetzt kann ich zwar nicht mehr direkt zur Meinungsbildung im Vorstand beitragen, aber ich habe mir vorgenommen, sobald gegen geltendes Recht oder Vorschriften verstossen wird, werde ich der Stachel im Fleisch sein. 
Aber ich bins ja auch selber schuld, warum habe ich mich auch auf der JHV des Rheinischen mit dem unfehlbaren und enorm weitsichtigen Präsidenten des RhFV angelegt ???
Das dies nicht ohne Folgen bleiben würde, hätte ich mir ja denken müssen/können, aber ehrlich gesagt war es das auch vorher und es hat mich trotzdem oder eben grade deswegen nicht davon abgehalten !!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## torstenhtr (18. März 2019)

@Georg
Siehe kleine Anfrage der Grünen, die auch schon bereits verlinkt wurde [1] -

Interessante Posten für 2017:

Ein Verband profitiert pauschal:
Landesfischereiverband Brandenburg Berlin e.V.
Personal und Sachausgaben zur Sicherung der Interessen der Erwerbs und Angelfischerei
*108.799,30 €*

23 Fischereibetriebe
Entnahme/Entsorgung unerwünschter Fischarten
*256.363,71 €*

Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V.
Der Märkische Angler / Der Märkische Fischer (Verbandszeitschrift)
*204.559,57 €
*
Im Vergleich dazu fällt die Ausgabe für Lachs etc. geringer aus:

Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V.
Wiedereinbürgerung von Großsalmoniden (Besatz)
*35.684,82 €
*
Von diesem Posten dürften (organisierte) Angler profitieren:

Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V.
Kinderangelschule
*54.000,00 €*

--

[1] https://kleineanfragen.de/brandenburg/6/9824-verwendung-der-fischereiabgabe-2015-bis-2017


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2019)

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> ... dem unfehlbaren und enorm weitsichtigen Präsidenten des RhFV angelegt ???


Der beste Spruch des rheinischen Büttenredners am Sonntag:
_"Fällt die Fischereiabgabe, stirbt die Fischerei".
_
Da sieht man, in welcher Realität er lebt.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (18. März 2019)

Ja, so ist er halt, unser drittklassiger Büttenredner ........  


tight lines 
Tom


----------



## Laichzeit (19. März 2019)

> Das Wanderfischprogramm am Rhein ist in erster Linie auf den Lachs sowie Meerforelle ausgerichtet, die ganzjährig geschont sind. Ob sie in absehbarer Zeit befischt werden dürfen, ist äußerst fraglich.


Die ganzjährige Schonung von gefährdeten aus der Fischereiabgabe geförderten Fischarten ist sinnig und sollte in jedem Fall beibehalten werden. Der mögliche Nutzerkreis an Anglern ist im Vergleich zu den Abgabezahlern sehr klein, deshalb wäre es extrem ungerecht (Verletzung der Gruppenhomogenität) wenn einige Wenige Fische fangen dürften, die zum Beispiel beim Lachs bis zum Rückkehrer die Beiträge tausender anderer Zahler verschlungen haben.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. März 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die ganzjährige Schonung von gefährdeten aus der Fischereiabgabe geförderten Fischarten ist sinnig und sollte in jedem Fall beibehalten werden. Der mögliche Nutzerkreis an Anglern ist im Vergleich zu den Abgabezahlern sehr klein, deshalb wäre es extrem ungerecht (Verletzung der Gruppenhomogenität) wenn einige Wenige Fische fangen dürften, die zum Beispiel beim Lachs bis zum Rückkehrer die Beiträge tausender anderer Zahler verschlungen haben.


Falsch, das Anglergeld wird schlicht und ergreifend nicht für Angler verwendet, wenn man Fische besetzt, die auf Generationen hinaus nicht beangelt werden können. Entweder man läßt sie beangeln oder man bezahlt die Programme aus dem allgemeinen Steuertopf.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Falsch, das Anglergeld wird schlicht und ergreifend nicht für Angler verwendet, wenn man Fische besetzt, die auf Generationen hinaus nicht beangelt werden können. Entweder man läßt sie beangeln oder man bezahlt die Programme aus dem allgemeinen Steuertopf.



Und selbst wenn nicht finde ich es fraglich, wenn der Zugang zu Gewässern beschränkt ist oder Verbände/ Vereine durch den Verkauf von Erlaubnisscheinen profitieren, sich den Besatz jedoch von allen Anglern finanzieren lassen. Ich denke hier stehen die Bewirtschafter in der Verantwortung einfach wirtschaftlich zu arbeiten! Müssen andere Vereine aus anderen Bereichen auch.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2019)

Wenn ein Artenprogramm (Ansiedlung, Schutz usw.) von öffentlichem Interesse ist, dass gehört es aus öffentlicher Hand bezahlt. Ich halte die kommende Möglichkeit auf Lachs zu angeln vorgeschoben für Finanzierung.
Artenschutzprogramme sind ob Fisch oder Vogel oder Insekt von öffentlichem Interesse ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. März 2019)

Da ja nicht alle Menschen gleich viel zur gleichen Zeit von dem Baum der Erkenntnis naschen, finde ich es zwar richtig, das Renaturierungsmaßnahmen, Artenschutzprograme usw. im öffentlichen Interesse sind, aber ich habe große Zweifel,  ob einem größeren Gremium die Notwendigkeit überhaupt zu vermitteln ist. 

Und das kann uns gut auf die Füße fallen, wenn am Ende Maßnahmen unterlassen werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Aber wird der Verband finanziert? Eigentlich ja nicht, sondern nur Projekte, die der Verband beantragt und durchführt. Ohne die Mittel aus der Fischereiabgabe werden halt die Projekte nicht weitergeführt ...



Darf ich Dir etwas auf die Sprünge helfen?
Wie werden die ganzen Biologen des LFV Westfalen und Lippe bezahlt?
Von den € 10,-- Mitgliedsbeiträgen?
https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/pdf/was_bekommen_sie_fuer_1020_2018.doc.pdf?m=1539328570&

Netto sogar nur Euro 6,70  für den Landesverband.
Von 6,70 Euro werden also bezahlt:  (und ein blaues Klassenzimmer)

Dr. Michael Möhlenkamp
Dipl. Biologe

Dr. Olaf Niepagenkemper
Dipl. Geograph

Dr. Marc Schmidt
Dipl. Landschaftsökologe

Dr. Manuel Langkau
Dipl. Biologe

Dr. Svenja Storm
Biologin MSc

Nur einige von den vielen Angestellten.

https://www.lwaf.de/index.php/news/archiv/185-lwaf-austritt-aus-dem-fischereiverband

Besonders Interesant :
https://www.lwaf.de/index.php/news/archiv/178-wasserkraftpolitikgewaesser
Zitat:"
Es müsste doch normalerweise jedem auch nur angeblichen Vertreter der Angler in NRW klar werden mit welchem Falschspieler (Remmel und seine GRÜNEN FREUNDE ) wir es zu tun haben.

Stattdessen laufen die Biologen und ähnlich ausgebildete Angestellte der beiden mittelständischen Unternehmen LFV Westfalen und Lippe e.V. und der Rheinische Fischereiverband dem Ministerium kritiklos und angepasst hinterher und schielen nur auf EFF Mittel und Fischereiabgabe.

Das ist nach meiner Auffassung nur möglich, weil die zahlende Basis nicht darüber informiert wird was mit ihrem Geld passiert. Stattdessen werden für die Vereine Dienstleistungen großzügig angeboten, die allerdings von den Anglern vorher schon bezahlt wurden. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die ausgeschriebene Stelle auch noch aus der Fischereiabgabe bezahlt werden sollte, ähnlich wie die Stelle von Herrn Niepagenkämper für das Unternehmen LFV Westfalen und Lippe e.V. in Münster mit ca. 80000 Euro pro Jahr - *unkontrollierbar für die Angler, weil Berichtspflicht besteht nur gegenüber dem Ministerium*."

Und dieser LFV vertritt Anglerinteressen?
An wievielter Stelle?

Man brauch die Projekte des NRW Umweltministeriums um überhaupt die vielen Angestellten bezahlen zu können.
Und nun bitte weiter denken.

Und nun weisst Du weshalb das Gezeter in NRW so gross ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. März 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die ganzjährige Schonung von gefährdeten aus der Fischereiabgabe geförderten Fischarten ist sinnig und sollte in jedem Fall beibehalten werden. Der mögliche Nutzerkreis an Anglern ist im Vergleich zu den Abgabezahlern sehr klein, deshalb wäre es extrem ungerecht (Verletzung der Gruppenhomogenität) wenn einige Wenige Fische fangen dürften, die zum Beispiel beim Lachs bis zum Rückkehrer die Beiträge tausender anderer Zahler verschlungen haben.



Oder man füllt sich mit solchen Programmen die eigene Tasche.
Weil es wirklich Menschen gibt die glauben, dass im Rhein bald wieder ganz viele Lachse u. Maifische schwimmen.
Es soll auch Menschen geben die glauben heute noch an den Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (19. März 2019)

Hallo miteinander




Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Artenschutzprogramme sind ob Fisch oder Vogel oder Insekt von öffentlichem Interesse ...



Aus dieser Feststellung folgt nicht, dass der Staat hier mit öffentlichen Mitteln fördern muss. Vielmehr bleibt es bei der Tatsache, dass dem Staat die gesamte Palette seiner Handlungsmöglichkeiten offen steht. Er kann also genau so gut mit Ge- und Verboten arbeiten. Er kann mit einer Mischform aus Ge- und Verboten und einer öffentlichen Förderung reagieren oder mit unorthodoxen anderen Maßnahmen ...

Es macht keinen Sinn darüber zu spekulieren. Fakt ist, dass die Fischereiabgabe zur gerichtlichen Überprüfung ansteht. Und je nach Ausgang kann dann alles passieren.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Laichzeit (19. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Falsch, das Anglergeld wird schlicht und ergreifend nicht für Angler verwendet, wenn man Fische besetzt, die auf Generationen hinaus nicht beangelt werden können.


Es wird auch nicht für Angler verwendet, wenn mich die Zahlung meiner 8€ dazu berechtigt, einen zigtausend Euro Lachs abzuschlagen, den es für einen Fünfziger im Feinkostladen gibt. Das ist eine noch schlimmere Vergeudung, als die Verbandsfinanzierung und ein öffentlicher Gesichtsverlust für alle Angler.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Oder man füllt sich mit solchen Programmen die eigene Tasche.
> Weil es wirklich Menschen gibt die glauben, dass im Rhein bald wieder ganz viele Lachse u. Maifische schwimmen.
> Es soll auch Menschen geben die glauben heute noch an den Weihnachtsmann.


Die Maifische kommen mit dem Rhein gut zurecht, das Projekt wird wahrscheinlich ein Erfolg. Die Schnäpel sind bereits fest etabliert und halten sich ohne Unterstützung.


----------



## Meefo 46 (19. März 2019)

Warum ist es nicht möglich die gesamte Summe und spätere Verwendung dieser Abgabe am Jahresende für Interessierte nachvollziehbar öffentlich zu machen.

So hat die Sache für mich ein schlechtes Ansehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> Aus dieser Feststellung folgt nicht, dass der Staat hier mit öffentlichen Mitteln fördern muss. Vielmehr bleibt es bei der Tatsache, dass dem Staat die gesamte Palette seiner Handlungsmöglichkeiten offen steht. Er kann also genau so gut mit Ge- und Verboten arbeiten. Er kann mit einer Mischform aus Ge- und Verboten und einer öffentlichen Förderung reagieren oder mit unorthodoxen anderen Maßnahmen ...
> 
> ...



Dass die öffentl. Hand kann, aber nicht muss, ist eine Binsenweisheit.
Es ist für mich in vIelen Fällen nicht nur eine Frage der Rechtmäßigkeit, die hier nun gerichtl. entschieden wird, sondern auch der Vernunft und Angemessenheit eines Verbandes.

Viele Verbände fordern vieles in ihrem, teils rein ureigenstem, Interesse, wirken auf Umsetzung für ihre Mitglieder, zahlen aber selbstverständlich nichts, die Finazierung wird bewußt in öffentl. HAnd reinargumentiert und gegeben.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. März 2019)

@Kopfschuettel: Rein formal müssen die Projekt-Angestellten den jeweiligen Projekten zugeordnet sein. Heißt konkret: Wenn z. B. ein Angestellter eines Verbandes 50% seiner Arbeitszeit für ein Projekt abgestellt wird, dann kann der Verband natürlich auch nur 50 Prozent des Gehalts aus der Fischereiabgabe geltend machen (abzüglich eines Eigenanteils, der je nach Bundesland und Art der Förderung schwankt). Fällt die Förderung weg, fällt auch das Geld weg und der Verband muss sehen, ob und wie er den Angestellten bezahlt (in der Regel sind es Projekt-bezogene Stellen). Der Wegfall der Fischereiabgabe trifft die Verbände aus meiner Sicht also nicht ins Mark, es würden aber Projekte wegfallen oder aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen/Spenden oder anderen Quellen finanziert werden müssen.

Eine institutionelle Förderung (heißt irgendeine INstitution kriegt "einfach so" eine bestimmte Summe) dürfte meiner laienhaften Ansicht nach nicht rechtens sein. Übrigens kann sich (auch hier wieder je nach Bundesland verschieden) so gut wie jeder Verein, Verband, INstitution Mittel aus der Abgabe beantragen. Aus der Jagdabgabe weiß ich allerdings, dass die verwaltungstechnischen Hürden in den letzten Jahren immer höher geworden sind (das ist aber überall so in der Fördermittelvergabe ...). Das schreckt viele potenzielle Antragsteller ab, da man bei Formfehlern ganz schnell mit hohen Rückzahlungen konfrontiert ist. Ist das Geld dann bereits für das Projekt ausgegeben, steht man ganz schön im Regen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. März 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Warum ist es nicht möglich die gesamte Summe und spätere Verwendung dieser Abgabe am Jahresende für Interessierte nachvollziehbar öffentlich zu machen.
> 
> So hat die Sache für mich ein schlechtes Ansehen.



Die mangelnde Transparenz kritisiere ich auch und bringt mich auf die Palme. Es war echt nicht einfach, an Infos über die Mittelverwendung zu gelangen.


----------



## Rheinangler (19. März 2019)

Sehr gute Nachricht und mein Dank an Kolja für den Einsatz im Sinne der Angler - denn das ist es letzten Endes.

Mir war nie bewusst, was mit der Abgabe passiert. Ich habe diese stillschweigend und gutgläubig - wie vermutlich die meisten Angler - all die Jahre gezahlt und bin naiverweise davon ausgegangen, dass es ja einem guten Zweck zukommt. Nämlich einem großen Verband, der im Sinne der Angler arbeitet. Das dieses eigentlich nicht der Fall ist hätte mir natürlich schon vor Jahren klar werden müssen, als immer mehr "grüne" Ideen unser Hobby mehr und mehr beschränken konnten - ohne das ich auch nicht etwas ernst gemeinten Widerstand seitens der Verbände wahrgenommen habe.

Zieht den bürokratischen, verstaubten Verbandsköpfen die FREIHAUS Kohle ab. Das könnte der Hebel sein, der den Stein ins Rollen bringt. Keine Leistung - kein Geld, so simpel ist das. Auch wenn anders argumentiert werden muss, um das durch zu bekommen.

Ich zahle gerne den doppelten Betrag, wenn er einer Organisation zukommt, die endlich Anglerinteressen wahrnimmt und uns Angler auch positiv in der Öffentlichkeit positioniert. Natürlich bin ich auch für Renaturierungsprojekte - bezahlen tun wir sie ja jetzt schon, aber die Lorbeeren ernten andere dafür. Und wenn dann die Natur wieder funktioniert, werden wir Angler sicherlich als erstes davon ausgeschlossen - egal wieviel wir zuvor dafür inverstiert oder getan haben. Allein die Lachs- und Meerforellenprojekte stinken zum Himmel. Angler kämpfen und zahlen für die Widereinbürgerungsprojekte, sind aber ausdrücklich von einer Nutzung (Entnahmeverbot) ausgeschlossen...Schiele ich da zu unseren dänischen Freunden, kommen mir die Tränen - traumhaftes Meerforellenangeln, seit die Projekte vor mehr als 25 Jahren gestartet sind. Schiele ich nach Holland, kommen mir ebenfalls die Tränen - allerdings aus anderen Gründen. Dort werden "unsere" Lachse und Meerforellen durch Nebenerwerbsfischer "schwarz" mit Netzen abgeschöpft...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Kopfschuettel: Rein formal müssen die Projekt-Angestellten den jeweiligen Projekten zugeordnet sein. Heißt konkret: Wenn z. B. ein Angestellter eines Verbandes 50% seiner Arbeitszeit für ein Projekt abgestellt wird, dann kann der Verband natürlich auch nur 50 Prozent des Gehalts aus der Fischereiabgabe geltend machen (abzüglich eines Eigenanteils, der je nach Bundesland und Art der Förderung schwankt). Fällt die Förderung weg, fällt auch das Geld weg und der Verband muss sehen, ob und wie er den Angestellten bezahlt (in der Regel sind es Projekt-bezogene Stellen). Der Wegfall der Fischereiabgabe trifft die Verbände aus meiner Sicht also nicht ins Mark, es würden aber Projekte wegfallen oder aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen/Spenden oder anderen Quellen finanziert werden müssen.
> 
> Eine institutionelle Förderung (heißt irgendeine INstitution kriegt "einfach so" eine bestimmte Summe) dürfte meiner laienhaften Ansicht nach nicht rechtens sein. Übrigens kann sich (auch hier wieder je nach Bundesland verschieden) so gut wie jeder Verein, Verband, INstitution Mittel aus der Abgabe beantragen. Aus der Jagdabgabe weiß ich allerdings, dass die verwaltungstechnischen Hürden in den letzten Jahren immer höher geworden sind (das ist aber überall so in der Fördermittelvergabe ...). Das schreckt viele potenzielle Antragsteller ab, da man bei Formfehlern ganz schnell mit hohen Rückzahlungen konfrontiert ist. Ist das Geld dann bereits für das Projekt ausgegeben, steht man ganz schön im Regen.



Dies ist weitestgehend korrekt. Hier entsteht aber eine gewisse Abhängigkeit, schon allein aus Eigeninteresse der vielen Dipl. Biologen.
Siehe Kommentar Dr. Hagemeyer in den Links.

Aber was Du ja auch bemängelst ist die Transparenz.
Wer etwas zu verbergen hat scheut die Transparenz.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn nicht finde ich es fraglich, wenn der Zugang zu Gewässern beschränkt ist oder Verbände/ Vereine durch den Verkauf von Erlaubnisscheinen profitieren, sich den Besatz jedoch von allen Anglern finanzieren lassen. Ich denke hier stehen die Bewirtschafter in der Verantwortung einfach wirtschaftlich zu arbeiten! Müssen andere Vereine aus anderen Bereichen auch.


Hier liegt einer der Knackpunkte. Die Verbände sind in erster Linie Naturschutzverbände der gewässerbetreibenden Vereine und nicht der Angler. Die gewässerbetreibenden Vereine oder der gewässerbetreibenden Verband selber zahlen keine Fischereiabgabe. Das Geld aus der Fischereiabgabe kommt aber den Gewässerbetreibern zugute. Hier wird also eine Gruppe bedient, die nicht Teil derjenigen ist, die die Fischereiabgabe entrichten müssen. Das Geld fließt also gerade nicht der Gruppe der Zahlungspflichtigen zu. Da sowohl das Ministerium, als auch die Verbände von diesem Prozedere profitieren, sehen beide Seiten keine Veranlassung etwas an dem Status quo zu ändern. Letztlich werden hier aber die Angler um ihr Geld gebracht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Kopfschuettel: Rein formal müssen die Projekt-Angestellten den jeweiligen Projekten zugeordnet sein. Heißt konkret: Wenn z. B. ein Angestellter eines Verbandes 50% seiner Arbeitszeit für ein Projekt abgestellt wird, dann kann der Verband natürlich auch nur 50 Prozent des Gehalts aus der Fischereiabgabe geltend machen (abzüglich eines Eigenanteils, der je nach Bundesland und Art der Förderung schwankt). Fällt die Förderung weg, fällt auch das Geld weg und der Verband muss sehen, ob und wie er den Angestellten bezahlt (in der Regel sind es Projekt-bezogene Stellen). Der Wegfall der Fischereiabgabe trifft die Verbände aus meiner Sicht also nicht ins Mark, es würden aber Projekte wegfallen oder aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen/Spenden oder anderen Quellen finanziert werden müssen.



Georg, wie erklärst du dir dann die Aussage auf der JHV des Verbandes WuL, dass mit Abschaffung der FA die Fischerei stirbt? So von Verbandsseite geäußert. Warum geht denen so dermaßen die Düse, wenn es sie nicht im Mark erschüttern würde?

Jahrelang musste ich mit von Dr. Molls anhören, welche tollen Leistungen der RhFV seinen Mitgliedern bietet: Gewässerwart-Lehrgang (kostenlos), Wasseranalyse (bezuschusst), Wanderfischprogramme. Natürlich wurde dies alles aus der FA bezahlt. es war damit keine Leistung des Verbandes, sondern eine Leistung der FA zahlenden Angler. Aber nur 50% dieser konnten über haupt in den Genuss der beiden erstgenannten Leistungen kommen. Von dem Wanderfischprogramm hat kein Angler was.  Da besteht dann wenigstens wieder Gleichheit zwischen verbandsgebundenen- und ungebundenen Anglern. Es krankt doch schon daran, dass 100 % der Angler mit Fischereischein die FA zahlen, aber nur 50 % davon profitieren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. März 2019)

cancel


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. März 2019)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> ngler kämpfen und zahlen für die Widereinbürgerungsprojekte, sind aber ausdrücklich von einer Nutzung (Entnahmeverbot) ausgeschlossen...



Stimmt so zumindest in BB nicht ganz. Satzfische von Meerforelle und Lachs dürfen beangelt und auch entnommen werden (wie viele, weiß ich jetzt gar nicht. Dürfte ziemlich limitiert sein). 

Und damit es hier nicht zu einseitig wird: Das Argument, dass von solchen Projekten viele andere Fischarten profitieren, die wir beangeln dürfen, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Man braucht halt leider immer eine Art, die die Emotionen der Allgemeinheit wecken. Große, silbern glänzende Lachse eignen sich da halt besser als der Rapfen oder Brassen. Denen ist es aber wurscht, warum der Fluss renaturiert wurde und ggf. Wanderhindernisse wegfallen ... 

Ich finde schon, dass wir alles daran setzen sollten, solche Projekte weiterzuführen, auch wenn die Fischereiabgabe wegfällt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. März 2019)

Ich finde wir sollten auch den Strassenbau finanzieren. 
Um an die Gewässer zu kommen brauchen wir halt auch Strassen.



Sorry, der musste jetzt sein.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Stimmt so zumindest in BB nicht ganz. Satzfische von Meerforelle und Lachs dürfen beangelt und auch entnommen werden (wie viele, weiß ich jetzt gar nicht. Dürfte ziemlich limitiert sein).
> 
> Und damit es hier nicht zu einseitig wird: Das Argument, dass von solchen Projekten viele andere Fischarten profitieren, die wir beangeln dürfen, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Man braucht halt leider immer eine Art, die die Emotionen der Allgemeinheit wecken. Große, silbern glänzende Lachse eignen sich da halt besser als der Rapfen oder Brassen. Denen ist es aber wurscht, warum der Fluss renaturiert wurde und ggf. Wanderhindernisse wegfallen ...
> 
> Ich finde schon, dass wir alles daran setzen sollten, solche Projekte weiterzuführen, auch wenn die Fischereiabgabe wegfällt.


Von allen Renaturierungsmaßnahmen (nur die dienen ja allen Fischen), profitieren vor allem die Gewässerbetreiber, die aufgrund eines verbesserten Fischbestandes auch höhere Beträge für die Angelscheine fordern können und bei einer höheren Reproduktion im Gewässer auch mehr Karten ausgeben dürfen. Daher ist es durchaus schlüssig, wenn man die FA nicht mit dem Fischereischein koppelt, sondern mit den Pachteinnahmen. Dann muss der Verpächter eben einen Teil seiner Pacht als FA abdrücken. So wird es in Österreich gehandhabt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Denen ist es aber wurscht, warum der Fluss renaturiert wurde und ggf. Wanderhindernisse wegfallen ...


 Mir auch! Denn wir Angler haben weder Flüsse verbaut oder begradigt. Somit sollen die Verursacher auch finanziell die Renaturierung übernehmen oder zumindest die Allgemeinheit der Steuerzahler. Irgendwann reicht es nämlich, mal eben und immer in den Topf der Angler zu greifen. Die Verbände nicken das dann ab, da sie ja dann auch noch als die "Naturschutzhelden" teilweise in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert werden. Dann lassen sich bei den Projekten schnell noch ein paar Präsidenten, Vorsitzende und Politiker in der Presse abbilden und fertig ist die Publicity auf unsere Kosten. Wir haben nichts davon und werden nicht erwähnt! Das muss ein Ende haben. Ich kann zumindest von mir behaupten, dass ich keine Probleme habe, eine Million Euro in SH pro Jahr für Angler auszugeben.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ich finde wir sollten auch den Strassenbau finanzieren.
> Um an die Gewässer zu kommen brauchen wir halt auch Strassen.
> 
> 
> ...



Und der war gut, verdammt


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. März 2019)

@Fisherbandit: Alles richtig. Das Ergebnis wird sein, dass einige Projekte einfach den Bach runtergehen. Denn dass da sofort die öffentliche Hand einspringt, glaubt ja wohl ernsthaft kein Mensch. Kolja hat ja schon mal an anderer Stelle gesagt, dass eine Reform der FA kaum möglich ist, und man sie juristisch einreißen müsse (nicht mit den Worte, aber sinngemäß).


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Georg, wie erklärst du dir dann die Aussage auf der JHV des Verbandes WuL, dass mit Abschaffung der FA die Fischerei stirbt? So von Verbandsseite geäußert. Warum geht denen so dermaßen die Düse, wenn es sie nicht im Mark erschüttern würde?



Keine Ahnung. Wieso soll die Fischerei sterben (oder meinte er die Angelei)? Dass es aber den Zuwendungsnehmern nicht gefällt, wenn MIttel wegfallen, liegt in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Fisherbandit: Alles richtig. Das Ergebnis wird sein, dass einige Projekte einfach den Bach runtergehen. Denn dass da sofort die öffentliche Hand einspringt, glaubt ja wohl ernsthaft kein Mensch.


 Ah, dann sind diese Projekte gar nicht so wichtig? Kann man das der Allgemeinheit nicht als notwendig verkaufen? Oder wird in diesem Fall offensichtlich, dass hier Gelder missbraucht werden und Projekte nur stattfinden, weil man einfach und ohne Widerstand an Gelder kommt? Ich denke so manche Verbandszeitschrift könnte ein Opfer werden. Wobei es bei dem Inhalt in den meisten Fäällen dann ja ein Naturschutzprojekt ist- unnötiges Papier sparen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. März 2019)

Dem Kampf gegen die Verbände wird hier von einigen alles untergeordnet, da kann man nur hoffen, das sie nach dem Sieg, der über kurz oder lang zweifelsohne kommen wird, nicht feststellen, das zwar die Schlacht gewonnen, aber am Ende alle verloren haben.

Ich gehe davon aus, das man sich da wieder ordentlich selbst ans Bein pieselt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Dem Kampf gegen die Verbände wird hier von einigen alles untergeordnet, da kann man nur hoffen, das sie nach dem Sieg, der über kurz oder lang zweifelsohne kommen wird, nicht feststellen, das zwar die Schlacht gewonnen, aber am Ende alle verloren haben.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, das man sich da wieder ordentlich selbst ans Bein pieselt.



Sehe ich anders.
Aus dem Grund weil die FA in den LFV und deren Verwendung ein grosses Geheimnis ist.
Ausserdem begeben sich die LFV in einer Abhängigkeit zum Ministerium.
Wes Brot ich es, des Lied ich sing.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Dem Kampf gegen die Verbände wird hier von einigen alles untergeordnet, da kann man nur hoffen, das sie nach dem Sieg, der über kurz oder lang zweifelsohne kommen wird, nicht feststellen, das zwar die Schlacht gewonnen, aber am Ende alle verloren haben.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, das man sich da wieder ordentlich selbst ans Bein pieselt.



Bei mir ist es kein Kampf gegen die Verbände, sondern ein Kampf für Angler! Das ist ein deutlicher Unterschied in der Außendarstellung. Warum soll ich Verbandszeitschriften finanzieren? Ich zahle meine Beiträge im Verein, der führt diese an den Verband ab und gut. Wenn man damit nicht klarkommt, muss man sparen. Erklärt mir meine Bank ggf. auch...Das nennt sich Realität. Will ich Verbandsarbeit leisten und die Mitglieder sehen diese mit allen Projekten als erforderlich an, dürfte die Mittelbeschaffung kein Problem sein. Das werden die Mitglieder dann sicherlich gerne aus der eigenen Tasche zahlen. Doch fremder Mitteleinsatz mach gleichgültig  für den tatsächlichen Nutzen. Sehe ich bei meinen Kindern sehr häufig. Beim Einkaufen MUSS ES diese Zeitschrift sein, aber wenn das Taschengeld ins Spiel kommt, ist die Zeitschrift gar nicht mehr so wichtig....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. März 2019)

Das ist deine Realität. Die Realität eines Menschen, der meint nicht von den Verbesserungen der Biotope zu profitieren. Das ist aber nicht meine Sichtweise auf die Welt. Ich kenne den Rhein bevor man sich um seine Reinhaltung bemüht hat und danach, ich sehe die Fangmengen von Meerforellen und Lachsen rund um die Ostsee heute und vor Jahrzehnten und in vielen Belangen sehe ich große Verbesserungen.

Das man über die Fischereiabgabe entscheiden wird ist absolut richtig, wenn keine Rechtssicherheit besteht, muss man die herstellen, aber die Leistungen sollte man nicht aus den Augen lassen.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2019)

Ich habe keine Probleme mit renaturierungsprojekten aus der Fischereiabgabe (kurz Fag?) Da davon auch wir Angler profitieren. Aber mit Werbebroschüren und Verbandsheftchen habe ich so meine Probleme. Ansonsten sehe ich das Ganze relativ entspannt und verfolge die rechtliche Auseinandersetzung mit Spannung


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. März 2019)

Ich sage ja, bald machen wir auch in Strassenbau.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Beim Einkaufen MUSS ES diese Zeitschrift sein, aber wenn das Taschengeld ins Spiel kommt, ist die Zeitschrift gar nicht mehr so wichtig....


Solange es Rute&Rolle ist, zahlt Papa doch bestimmt gerne


----------



## kati48268 (19. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die mangelnde Transparenz kritisiere ich auch und bringt mich auf die Palme. Es war echt nicht einfach, an Infos über die Mittelverwendung zu gelangen.


Und das für dich, einen Chefredakteur!
Wie soll ein normaler Angler das alles nur halbwegs nachvollziehen oder auch nur verstehen?
In vielen Gesprächen musste ich damit selbst gegenüber einigermassen informierten Leuten damit anfangen zu erklären, was die Fischereiabgabe überhaupt ist und wie er sie zahlt.
Das Unwissen & Desinteresse der Masse der Angler ist eine der vielen Ursachen, dass solche Strukturen überhaupt entstehen konnten.
Deswegen dir/euch ein ausdrückliches DANKE, dass auch ihr euch des Themas angenommen habt!!!


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Georg, wie erklärst du dir dann die Aussage auf der JHV des Verbandes WuL, dass mit Abschaffung der FA die Fischerei stirbt?


Tetete... Anmerkung:
das war DEIN Präsi, der das rausgehauen hat,
der rheinische Büttenredner.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Solange es Rute&Rolle ist, zahlt Papa doch bestimmt gerne


Oh Gott, meine Tochter hat bei eurer letzten Ausgabe zum ersten mal Interesse an Fischen gezeigt und mit mir eine Stunde lang durchgeblättert. Alle großen dicken Fische waren Papafisch. Das sollte mir zu denken geben  aber die Prägung zeigt in die richtige Richtung


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das ist deine Realität. Die Realität eines Menschen, der meint nicht von den Verbesserungen der Biotope zu profitieren. Das ist aber nicht meine Sichtweise auf die Welt. Ich kenne den Rhein bevor man sich um seine Reinhaltung bemüht hat und danach, ich sehe die Fangmengen von Meerforellen und Lachsen rund um die Ostsee heute und vor Jahrzehnten und in vielen Belangen sehe ich große Verbesserungen.



Höre doch bitte mal mit Deinen Unterstellungen auf! Weder stelle ich den Nutzen von Biotopen, die Notwendigkeit von Naturschutzprojekten oder ähnlichem in Frage, noch halte ich gute Verbandsarbeit für überflüssig. Was Du in meine Beiträge reininterpretierst- Respekt! 

Für Dich also jetzt noch einmal deutlich: ES GEHT MIR UM DIE FINANZIERUNG! BEI FINANZIERUNGSFRAGEN WIRD DIE PRIORITÄT VON PROJEKTEN ERKENNBAR. JEDER MENSCH PROFITIERT VON EINER INTAKTEN NATUR UND SOMIT IST ES NICHT DIE AUFGABE VON ANGLERN, SONDERN VON DER ALLGEMEINHEIT (STEUERZAHLER!). BESATZ IST ENTWEDER DIE AUFGABE ZUM ARTENSCHUTZ (STEUERZAHLER) ODER DER BEWITSCHAFTER (VEREINE), NICHT ANGLER! Jetzt deutlich geworden?


----------



## glavoc (19. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> JEDER MENSCH PROFITIERT VON EINER INTAKTEN NATUR UND SOMIT IST ES NICHT DIE AUFGABE VON ANGLERN, SONDERN VON DER ALLGEMEINHEIT (STEUERZAHLER!). BESATZ IST ENTWEDER DIE AUFGABE ZUM ARTENSCHUTZ (STEUERZAHLER) ODER DER BEWITSCHAFTER (VEREINE), NICHT ANGLER! Jetzt deutlich geworden?



Ich geh`da sogar weiter, mMn sollten die *VERURSACHER* zur Kasse gebeten werden & nicht die Kosten auf die Allgemeinheit verteilt werden, wurde diese doch auch nicht an den Gewinnen beteiligt....

grüßle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. März 2019)

Lars  du kannst es auch in Regenbogenfarben schreiben, ich halte es für eine absolut dumme Mode unserer Zeit, das wir diverse Sachverhalte nur noch auf den monetären Aspekt herunterbrechen.

Zumal wenn gewisse Schalter umgelegt wurden, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, gibt es auch nicht immer einen Weg zurück. Dann ist das so, und da erlabe ich mir, lieber den einen oder anderen Euro zu versenken, als später doof aus der Wäsche zu schauen.

Zumindest kann man sicher sein, das wenn a) die Wasserqualität nicht verbessert worden wäre und b) sich nicht bereits vergangene Generationen von Anglern um die Erhaltung einiger Arten und Verbesserung der Laichgewässer engagiert hätten, würden wir heute sicher nicht so einen interessanten Sport erleben dürfen. 

Ohne das diese Menschen ernsthaft erwarten konnten, auch mal einen der Fisch zu fangen geschweige den zu verzehren. 

Das nennt man Enthusiasmus. Unentgeltlich ohne Gewinnabsicht.

Wenn du meinst es wäre wichtiger zu schauen, wer was bezahlt, ich bin der Ansicht, es ist wichtiger, das es gemacht wird.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2019)

Großbuchstaben und rote Farbe sind nicht überzeugender als es die Argumente ohne wären - davon ab erinnert das stark an Thomas F. Und sein Demokratieverständnis und das hast du eigentlich nicht nötig. Und das wir Angler ein besonderes Interesse an sauberen Gewässern haben im Gegensatz zu jipp strunk und Frau breitgesäß sollte auch klar sein, allerdings darf man durchaus erwarten dass roundabout 50% der Aufwendungen hierfür staatlicher Natur sein sollten


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2019)

Finde gerade die Regenbogenfarbe nicht...

All das ist trotzdem Aufgabe der Allgemeinheit, nicht der Angler! Dann müssen die Verbände ihren Allerwertesten mal endlich iN Bewegung setzen und Mittel auftreiben, den Druck auf die Politik und die Behörden erhöhen und nicht nur Links von NABU und Co teilen. Ärmel hochkrempeln und Arbeiten! Aber einfach ein paar Euro ohne Widerstand aus einem Topf nehmen und damit ein wenig für dich selber in der Öffentlichkeit zurechtrücken ist zu wenig, um diese Welt zu retten. Es müssen Lösungen her und nicht nur die Anglergelder ausgegeben werden. Das ist doch ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. Solange man aber stillschweigend nur mit diesen wenigen Geldern arbeitet, wird das öffentliche Interesse nicht geweckt. Erst wenn man darauf hinweist, dass nichts passiert und die Behörden keine Gelder für den (Gewässer) Naturschutz zahlt, kann man die Öffentlichkeit erreichen. Wo bleibt denn die Greta vom DAFV (und bitte nicht Christel )? Mit den Mitteln aus der Fischereiabgabe wird in meinen Augen eher das Gegenteil erreicht- Behörden und Öffentlichkeit sehen Naturschutzarbeit als erfolgreich und erledigt an. Wir benötigen aber deutlich mehr Gelder, doch man kommt ja mit der ANglerkohle bereits seinen Aufgaben nach. Warum also andere Töpfe aus SIcht der behörden angehen? Fällt also dieses Geld weg, muss man die Mittel an anderer Stelle beantragen und somit viel mehr Verantwortliche mit den wirklichen Problemen konfrontieren. Da fehlt dann die Ausrede "Nimm doch die Fischereiabgabe". Ich will sagen, dass mit Wegfall dieser Zuwendungen sich ggf. ganz neue und größere Möglichkeiten auftun können. Wenn man denn in der Lage ist, diese Argumente und Hebel richtig einzusetzen. Sicherlich nicht bei einer Kaffeerunde im Ministerium, sondern dann muss man beginnen ernsthaft zu arbeiten. Ja, man kann dann zeigen, wozu man in der Lage ist und welche Leistungen man erbringen kann. Ich bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse- oder bleibt es beim Jammern wie im Rheinischen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Großbuchstaben und rote Farbe sind nicht überzeugender als es die Argumente ohne wären - davon ab erinnert das stark an Thomas F. Und sein Demokratieverständnis und das hast du eigentlich nicht nötig.


 Wenn man mir das Wort im Mund umdreht, habe ich ein Problem mit dem Demokratieverständnis? Ok...


----------



## smithie (19. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das ist deine Realität. Die Realität eines Menschen, der meint nicht von den Verbesserungen der Biotope zu profitieren. Das ist aber nicht meine Sichtweise auf die Welt. Ich kenne den Rhein bevor man sich um seine Reinhaltung bemüht hat und danach, ich sehe die Fangmengen von Meerforellen und Lachsen rund um die Ostsee heute und vor Jahrzehnten und in vielen Belangen sehe ich große Verbesserungen.
> 
> Das man über die Fischereiabgabe entscheiden wird ist absolut richtig, wenn keine Rechtssicherheit besteht, muss man die herstellen, aber die Leistungen sollte man nicht aus den Augen lassen.


Hi, warum werden solche Verbesserungsmaßnahmen für Biotope nicht aus z.B. Ausgleichszahlungen gestemmt, die zu Haufe bei den UNB schlummern?

Wäre das nicht der ureigenste Zweck solcher Ausgleichszahlungen? Klammer auf: im Gegensatz zur Fischereiabgabe - Klammer zu...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. März 2019)

Damit ihr versteht um was es Fisherbandit unter anderem geht:

Anbei eine alte Ausschreibung vom NRW Ministerium.

https://www.lwaf.de/images/stories/wasserkraft/VII-3_befristet__Wasserkraft-1.pdf

Aus welchem Topf wurde die Stelle bezahlt?


----------



## Rheinangler (19. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Lars  du kannst es auch in Regenbogenfarben schreiben, ich halte es für eine absolut dumme Mode unserer Zeit, das wir diverse Sachverhalte nur noch auf den monetären Aspekt herunterbrechen.
> 
> Zumal wenn gewisse Schalter umgelegt wurden, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, gibt es auch nicht immer einen Weg zurück. Dann ist das so, und da erlabe ich mir, lieber den einen oder anderen Euro zu versenken, als später doof aus der Wäsche zu schauen.
> 
> ...




Ich wundere mich schon, dass Du Dich schon noch so hartnäckig auf die Verbandsseite schlägst. Natürlich ist es wichtiger, dass Dinge gemacht werden - aber man darf doch hinterfragen, wie sie gemacht werden. Ob Verhältnismäßigkeiten eingehalten werden und ob die Gelder wirklich im Sinne der Angler - in letzter Konsequenz - verwendet werden, interessiert mich dabei dann schon. Was nützt mir ein schöner, anteilig von meinem Geld renaturierter Fluss, wenn ich anschließend von irgendwelchen Naturschützern aus der Natur verbannt werde.

Grundsätzlich sind wir Angler uns doch größtenteils darüber einig, dass wir uns auch gerne an sauberen, natürlichen Gewässern mit gesunden Fischbeständen tummeln. Ich glaube, dass die meisten auch nichts dagegen hätten, wenn die Fischereiabgabe dafür anteilig verwendet werden würde. Da dieses aber nur im vergleichsweise geringen Umfang geschieht, wird es höchste Zeit diese Mittelverschwendung für Zwecke, die den Zahlenden nicht zu Gute kommen, zu stoppen.

Wenn wir die Verbände weiter wurschteln lassen, können wir uns meiner Meinung nach alle vergangenen Bemühungen und Investitionen bald in die Haare schmieren. Denn dafür, dass wir unseren "interessanten Sport erleben dürfen" setzen sie sich viel zu wenig ein. Kaum ist ein Gewässer wieder schick, werden die Angler als Störenfriede vertrieben. Gänse auf den Rheinwiesen haben mehr Rechte als Angler.

Ich finde es bemerkenswert, dass einige wenige engagierte Privatleute mehr bewegen und Aufmerksamkeit im Sinne der Angler erregen, als unser "großer" Verband. Und das unentgeltlich (abgesehen von freiwilligen Spenden einzelner Angler / Firmen) - nicht zu vergessen.

Die für mich einzig nachvollziehbare gute Tat der Verbände liegt nämlich in Naturschutzmaßnahmen, die ohne Zweifel auch wichtig sind - für Angler, aber auch alle anderen Naturschützer und für die Allgemeinheit.
Den Erfolg dieser Maßnahmen aber dann für die breite Masse der Angler (der Zahler) zu reklamieren und zu instrumentalisieren funktioniert überhaupt nicht.

Insofern fänd ich es super, wenn denen nun der automatisch und stetig fließende Geldhahn zugedreht werden würde.
Hoffentlich finden sich fähigere Leute, die den Job im Sinne der (naturschützenden und naturliebenden) Angler übernehmen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Wieso soll die Fischerei sterben (oder meinte er die Angelei)? Dass es aber den Zuwendungsnehmern nicht gefällt, wenn MIttel wegfallen, liegt in der Natur der Sache.


Wenn die Verbände von Fischerei als Ganzes sprechen, meinen sie sich selber. Das ist ihre Hybris.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. März 2019)

Was habe  ich als Angler davon, wenn eine Art ausstirbt, die man hätte erhalten können, wenn ich danach jemandem die Schuld zuweisen kann? Egal ob der Allgemeinheit, dem Steuerzahler, einem Umweltsünder....

Nüscht, weil außer dem Angler und den Schützern geht es am allerwertesten vorbei, wenn nicht gerade die Fischstäbchenfische oder der Schlemmerfiletfisch ausgelöscht wurde.

Da kann ich mir nichts für kaufen. Das hat übrigens nichts mit deinem Demokratieverständnis zu tun, sondern das ist eine Frage des gesunden Menschenverstandes.

@Rheinangler Ich schlage mich nicht wirklich auf die Verbandsseite, das ist eher zufällig, ich bin nicht mal Mitglied.

Ich schlage mich auf die Seite derer, die gerade was fü den Erhalt, bzw. die Verbesserung der Gewässer tun. Das sind jetzt gerade mal die Verbände, aber nicht weil sie das so super toll machen, sondern weil sie es überhaupt machen und die Alternative hier so schlecht aussieht. De erstmal streiten will, wer was zu zahlen hat egal, ob dabei Bemühungen von Jahrzehnten auf der Kippe stehen, oder nicht.

Wer angst hat, das er an dem verbesserten Gewässer nicht mehr fischen darf, sollte gegen die Verbote kämpfen und nicht gegen die Verbesserung. Sonst kommt noch jemand auf die Idee zum Abschluss des Angeltages erst mal ordentlich ins Wasser zu k..., damit es auch ja kein Badesee wird.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das ist deine Realität. Die Realität eines Menschen, der meint nicht von den Verbesserungen der Biotope zu profitieren. Das ist aber nicht meine Sichtweise auf die Welt. Ich kenne den Rhein bevor man sich um seine Reinhaltung bemüht hat und danach, ich sehe die Fangmengen von Meerforellen und Lachsen rund um die Ostsee heute und vor Jahrzehnten und in vielen Belangen sehe ich große Verbesserungen.
> 
> Das man über die Fischereiabgabe entscheiden wird ist absolut richtig, wenn keine Rechtssicherheit besteht, muss man die herstellen, aber die Leistungen sollte man nicht aus den Augen lassen.


Der Rhein wurde nicht durch Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe sauberer, sondern durch Steuergelder, weil man es als ein Projekt der Allgemeinheit begriffen hat.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. März 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Und das für dich, einen Chefredakteur!
> Wie soll ein normaler Angler das alles nur halbwegs nachvollziehen oder auch nur verstehen?
> In vielen Gesprächen musste ich damit selbst gegenüber einigermassen informierten Leuten damit anfangen zu erklären, was die Fischereiabgabe überhaupt ist und wie er sie zahlt.
> Das Unwissen & Desinteresse der Masse der Angler ist eine der vielen Ursachen, dass solche Strukturen überhaupt entstehen konnten.
> ...


Ja, der Büttenredner hat wieder zugeschlagen. Das der bei euch in Münster überhaupt ernst genommen wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Was habe  ich als Angler davon, wenn eine Art ausstirbt, die man hätte erhalten können, wenn ich danach jemandem die Schuld zuweisen kann? Egal ob der Allgemeinheit, dem Steuerzahler, einem Umweltsünder....
> 
> Nüscht, weil außer dem Angler und den Schützern geht es am allerwertesten vorbei, wenn nicht gerade die Fischstäbchenfische oder der Schlemmerfiletfisch ausgelöscht wurde.
> 
> ...



Ich habe weiter oben eine Ausschreibung welche die LFV bekommen haben verlinkt.
Aus welchen Topf sollte diese Stelle bezahlt werden?
Aus dem Topf Fischereiabgabe?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der Rhein wurde nicht durch Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe sauberer, sondern durch Steuergelder, weil man es als ein Projekt der Allgemeinheit begriffen hat.



Kolja,das hat doch auch keiner Behauptet, aber die bessere Wasserquallität ist Voraussetzung für sämtliche Bemühungen um Wanderfische an den Nebenflüsse des Rheines, die von Anglern geleistet wurden.

@Kopfschüttel, was meinst du, die Mitarbeiter Bei dir weis man ja nie was du geschrieben hast, du löscht ja immer die hälfte.


----------



## Rheinangler (19. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Was habe  ich als Angler davon, wenn eine Art ausstirbt, die man hätte erhalten können, wenn ich danach jemandem die Schuld zuweisen kann? Egal ob der Allgemeinheit, dem Steuerzahler, einem Umweltsünder....
> 
> Nüscht, weil außer dem Angler und den Schützern geht es am allerwertesten vorbei, wenn nicht gerade die Fischstäbchenfische oder der Schlemmerfiletfisch ausgelöscht wurde.
> 
> ...



Zunächst mal... Ich respektiere Deine Meinung, aber für mich ist das zu kurz gedacht.

Mit Deinem Post sprichst Du eins meiner Hauptanliegen an. 

In meinen Augen ist es ureigenste Aufgabe der Verbände, sich für die Interessen der Angler einzusetzen. Als einzelner Angler hat man im Grunde keine Chance irgendetwas zu bewirken - die Wucht der Gruppe würde, richtig eingesetzt, schon eher erfolgreich sein.

Zu den Aufgaben kann natürlich auch der Erhalt oder die Renaturierung der Gewässer gehören. Wobei es dann noch nicht automatisch heissen muss, dass dafür unsere Verbandsabgaben genutzt werden müssen. Auch für eine Zuteilung öffentlicher Mittel (...oder für das abzwacken von Mitteln aus den prall gefüllten Kriegskassen der spendensammelden Ökofaschos) könnte ein guter Verband kämpfen. Es ist natürlich einfacher, in die eigene vollgemachte Tasche zu langen. 

Wenn die Verbände im Sinne der Angler gegen Verbote kämpfen würden, Angler z.B. auch bei Musterprozessen unterstützen würden und dabei auch noch erfolgreich wären, würde es die Diskussion um die Verbandsabgabe u.U. überhaupt nicht geben. Wenn die Verbände in der Summe einen guten Job im Sinne der Angler (Zahler) machen würden, hätte doch keiner was zu klagen. Zumindest von meiner Seite gäbe es dann nichts zu meckern. 

Anstatt aber die guten Taten der Angler (direkte Arbeit vor Ort in der Natur oder auch die Nutzung der Beiträge im Sinne des Naturschutzes) besonders hervorzuheben und die positive Außenwirkung zu nutzen, hört man nichts davon. Ganz im Gegenteil - man hat den Eindruck, dass die Verbände sich deutlich mehr zu den Naturschutzfanatikern hingezogen fühlen als zu den eigenen Leuten. Eigentlich heisst es ja, "wes brot ich fress des lied ich sing". Bei unseren Verbänden scheint das - aufgrund der Selbstverständlichkeit der Zahlung - in Vergessenheit geraten zu sein.


----------



## Grünknochen (19. März 2019)

Die prall gefüllten Kriegskassen der spendensammelnden Anglerfaschos sind auch nicht zu verachten...
M.a.W.: Wenn Du ein Bedürfnis hast, Dich in dieser Weise zu artikulieren, dann beschäftige Dich mit Christchurch oder Breivik!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. März 2019)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Zunächst mal... Ich respektiere Deine Meinung, aber für mich ist das zu kurz gedacht.
> 
> Mit Deinem Post sprichst Du eins meiner Hauptanliegen an.
> 
> ...



Moin Rheinangler, 

fast alle von dir angesprochenen Punkte sind mit demokratischen Mitteln anzugehen,und regen hier viele auf, aber es macht kaum einer was dagegen.

Der Verband beschließt in seinen Mitgliederversammlungen für was das Geld ausgegeben wird. Die wurzel dafür ist bereits in den Vereinen  zu sehen, ich kann mich nicht  erinnern, das in irgendeinem der Vereine mal thematisiert wurde, was man seinem Dachverband mal so mit auf den Weg geben solle. Warum auch, die haben sich ja in der Regel in Vereinsbelangen nicht einigen können. Die Zahler, wie du sie nennst, müssten eben entsprechend verlautbaren, was sie wollen, dafür muss man werben, und dann wird man darüber abstimmen und mit etwas Glück wird gemacht, was die Mehrheit wünscht. Aber da muss man selbst aktiv werden und das wird in der Regel aber kaum einer.

Was du über die Kriegskassen der Ökofaschos schreibst ist aber nicht ernst zu nehmen. Jeder entscheidet ja zum Glück noch selbst, was er mit seinem Geld anstellt, dafür bekommst du vielleicht Applaus, aber das bringt doch nichts.

Wer möchte, das sich was ändert muss sich einsetzen, zumindest, wenn es einem wichtig ist. Wer hingegen die Entscheidungen anderen überläßt ist doch selbst dran schuld.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Kolja,das hat doch auch keiner Behauptet, aber die bessere Wasserquallität ist Voraussetzung für sämtliche Bemühungen um Wanderfische an den Nebenflüsse des Rheines, die von Anglern geleistet wurden.
> 
> @Kopfschüttel, was meinst du, die Mitarbeiter Bei dir weis man ja nie was du geschrieben hast, du löscht ja immer die hälfte.



Ich habe eine alte Stellenausschreibung verlinkt.
Bist du der Meinung, dass diese Stelle aus der Fischereiabgabe bezahlt werden soll?

Ich lösche nur unwichtige Kommentare von mir. Aber nicht immer die Hälfte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. März 2019)

Lass mich doch jetzt  nicht wieder suchen, sag mir zumindest, welchen Beitrag du meinst.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Moin Rheinangler,
> 
> fast alle von dir angesprochenen Punkte sind mit demokratischen Mitteln anzugehen,und regen hier viele auf, aber es macht kaum einer was dagegen.
> 
> ...



Jetzt wird ja etwas von wenigen Personen getan.
Es wurde gegen die Fischereiabgabe Klage eingereicht. Sehr gut!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Lass mich doch jetzt  nicht wieder suchen, sag mir zumindest, welchen Beitrag du meinst.


70
https://www.lwaf.de/images/stories/wasserkraft/VII-3_befristet__Wasserkraft-1.pdf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. März 2019)

Ja aus welchem Topf soll denn die Stelle bezahlt werden?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ja aus welchem Topf soll denn die Stelle bezahlt werden?



Zitat:"Aufgabenschwerpunkte:
-Mitwirkung beim Schaffen der Voraussetzungen zum *weiteren Ausbau der Erneuerbaren Energien, insbesondere im Bereich Wasserkraftund Speicher*
-Entwicklung und Umsetzung von Konzepten und Strategien für verschiedeneThemenstellungen im Bereich der Erneuerbaren Energien
-Bearbeitung von technischen, rechtlichen und wirtschaftlichenFragen zu allen Aspekten der Erneuerbaren Energien
-Bearbeitung von Fragen zur Nutzung der wirtschaftlichen Potenziale der Erneuerbaren Energien"

Ausbau von Wasserkraft sind Anliegen von Anglern? Aha, ok.

Bald bauen wir auch Strassen aus der FA.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. März 2019)

Woher wisst Ihr, dass diese Stelle aus der Fischereiabgabe gezahlt werden soll? Wer ist Projektträger? Ersehe ich so nicht aus der Ausschreibung, bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. März 2019)

Woher hast du denn die Info, das diese Stelle aus unseren Abgaben vergütet werden soll?

Und was soll an Speicherseen so kritisch sein? Da können die wenn es nach mir geht bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag rauf pumpen und wieder runterlaufen lassen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Woher wisst Ihr, dass diese Stelle aus der Fischereiabgabe gezahlt werden soll? Wer ist Projektträger? Ersehe ich so nicht aus der Ausschreibung, bitte um Aufklärung.



Dies habe ich nicht behauptet.
Ich habe nach einer persönlichen Einschätzung gefragt.

Aber diese Ausschreibung war auch ein Streitpunkt des LWAF an den Fischereiverband NRW.
Die Links sind in diesem Beitrag.

nochmal:
https://www.lwaf.de/index.php/news/archiv/178-wasserkraftpolitikgewaesser

Zitat:"
Es müsste doch normalerweise jedem auch nur angeblichen Vertreter der Angler in NRW klar werden mit welchem Falschspieler (Remmel und seine GRÜNEN FREUNDE ) wir es zu tun haben.

Stattdessen laufen die Biologen und ähnlich ausgebildete Angestellte der beiden mittelständischen Unternehmen LFV Westfalen und Lippe e.V. und der Rheinische Fischereiverband dem Ministerium kritiklos und angepasst hinterher und schielen nur auf EFF Mittel und Fischereiabgabe.

Das ist nach meiner Auffassung nur möglich, weil die zahlende Basis nicht darüber informiert wird was mit ihrem Geld passiert. Stattdessen werden für die Vereine Dienstleistungen großzügig angeboten, die allerdings von den Anglern vorher schon bezahlt wurden. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die ausgeschriebene Stelle auch noch aus der Fischereiabgabe bezahlt werden sollte, ähnlich wie die Stelle von Herrn Niepagenkämper für das Unternehmen LFV Westfalen und Lippe e.V. in Münster mit ca. 80000 Euro pro Jahr - unkontrollierbar für die Angler, weil Berichtspflicht besteht nur gegenüber dem Ministerium."

Danach hat der LFV Westfalen u. Lippe Mitglieder des LWAF von Seen und Fluss ausgesperrt.
Danach ging das ganze Theater LWAF vs LFV Westfalen u. Lippe/ NRW Fischereiverband los.
Hier wurde etwas öffentlich ausgeplaudert was nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gehörte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. März 2019)

da musst du die fragen, die den Zusammenhang herstellten. Ich sehe da keinen. Abgesehen davon lief die Bewerbungsfrist  2015 aus, der Mitarbeiter ist ja schon wieder mal auf Arbeitssuche gewesen.


----------



## smithie (20. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Moin Rheinangler,
> 
> fast alle von dir angesprochenen Punkte sind mit demokratischen Mitteln anzugehen,und regen hier viele auf, aber es macht kaum einer was dagegen.
> 
> ...


You can call it "Klassiker" ...

Ich weiß nicht wie oft dieses ewige Totschlag Argument noch aus der Schublade geholt wird.

1. Woher weißt Du, dass sich hier viele aufregen, "aber es macht kaum einer was dagegen"?

2. weißt Du ganz genau, dass das: "Wer möchte, das sich was ändert muss sich einsetzen" in den bestehenden Verbands-Strukturen einfach nur Humbug und unmöglich ist - egal wie oft dieses "man muss sich einbringen" Märchen noch gebracht wird...

Ich kenne diese Argumentation hier aus den bayrischen Verbänden - scheint anderswo auch nicht anders zu sein: "Beteiligen (aber de facto nichts entgegen der Verbandsmeinung ändern können) oder die Fresse halten."


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. März 2019)

Weil es in keinem der Vereine in denen ich Mitglied war ein anderes Bild gab. Den meisten war alles wurscht,  einer kleinen Gruppe ging etwas gegen den Strich, aber selbst der arbeitsreiche Posten des Beisitzers war nicht immer schnell zu besetzen. Die Masse hat eben einfach keinen Bock. 

Wenn man dann keine Mehrheit findet, war vielleicht die Argumentation nicht gut, oder die hatten eine andere Sicht auf das Thema,  dann ist es vielleicht der falsche Verein/Verband.

Wenn ich alles kaputt machen wollte, was mir nicht in den Kram passt,  da blieben nicht mehr viele Steine aufeinander.  Geht aber nicht und damit muss man klar kommen, wenn man Teil einer Gesellschaft sein will.

Gute Argumente setzen sich durch, auch wenn es länger dauert da viele konservativ sind und Veränderungen skeptisch gegenüber stehen.


----------



## glavoc (20. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Gute Argumente setzen sich durch, auch wenn es länger dauert da viele konservativ sind und Veränderungen skeptisch gegenüber stehen.



joa, und manchmal/meistens ist es dann halt zu spät... ein Blick in die Vergangenheit sollte genügen... 

Ist aber eine grundsätzliche Problematik.


----------



## smithie (20. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Weil es in keinem der Vereine in denen ich Mitglied war ein anderes Bild gab. Den meisten war alles wurscht,  einer kleinen Gruppe ging etwas gegen den Strich, aber selbst der arbeitsreiche Posten des Beisitzers war nicht immer schnell zu besetzen. Die Masse hat eben einfach keinen Bock.
> 
> Wenn man dann keine Mehrheit findet, war vielleicht die Argumentation nicht gut, oder die hatten eine andere Sicht auf das Thema,  dann ist es vielleicht der falsche Verein/Verband.
> 
> ...


Na klar setzen sich gute Argumente durch und die Meinung der Vorstände und Präsidenten hat keinerlei Einfluss darauf 
Rede es Dir weiter schön ...

Ich versuche trotzdem gedanklich mal eine Mehrheit in einem Verein für eine Sache zu finden, die dann von Landes- oder Bundesverband umgesetzt werden soll. 

Ich spreche jetzt für Bayern:
Du musst also eine Mehrheit im Verein finden, das geht 1x pro Jahr in der Hauptversammlung. Du kannst zwar vorher einen Antrag einreichen, wirst aber nicht vorab die Mitglieder informieren können, also geht alles nur in der Versammlung.
Nehmen wir an, du hast als Rampensau super präsentiert und bekommst eine Mehrheit und der Vereinsvorstand ist auch noch Deiner Meinung (wenn nicht müsste der im 2. Schritt ja gegen seinen Willen argumentieren - beste Voraussetzungen...).

Dann geht der Vereinsvorstand im 2. Schritt zum Kreisverantwortlichen für den Bezirksverband.
Den muss er von seiner Idee überzeugen und streng genommen muss der auch noch die anderen Vereine im Kreis fragen/überzeugen.
Angenommen, das schafft er (Kreisverantwortlichen überzeugt und der hat die anderen Vereine im Kreis ins Boot geholt), kommen wir zu Schritt 3:

Der Kreisverantwortliche muss im Hauptausschuss des Bezirksverbandes diesen überzeugen sowie den Vorstand. Letztendlich aber den Vorstand des Bezirksverbands.

Der Bezirkspräsident muss dann im 4. Schritt die Bezirksverbandspräsidenten der anderen Bezirke im Landesverband überzeugen - damit der Landespräsident dann im evt. Schritt 5 zum Bund geht und dort die anderen Landespräsidenten überzeugt bzw. sich an die Umsetzung der Sache macht.

Es ginge noch der Weg über die Jahreshauptversammlung des Bezirksverbands, aber dazu muss dich dein Verein erstmal als Delegierter abstellen.
Du kannst einen Antrag für die JHV des Bezirksverbands stellen - same same wie beim Verein, keine Info vorab, viel Erfolg in der Versammlung.
Es bestünde noch die Möglichkeit, Delegierter für die JHV des Landesverbands zu werden, das läuft (regulärerweise, aber nicht immer per Wahl) in der JHV des Bezirksverbands.

Viel Spaß beim Mehrheiten finden 

Unterm Strich ist es wahrscheinlich einfacher, Bezirks- oder Landesverbandspräsident zu werden, seine Meinung durchzusetzen und sich einen sch%&$ um das zu kümmern, was an der Basis passiert, als im bestehenden Verbandssysten eine Änderung über die "regulären" Kanäle zu schaffen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (20. März 2019)

Sorry Smithie,
natürlich hast Du die Möglichkeit schon vor der JHV die Möglicvhkeit die Mitglieder zu informieren.
Du als Mitglied eines Vereins hast ein Anrecht auf Einsicht in die Mitgliederliste.
Du kannst somit jedes Mitglied über Dein Anliegen informieren und Personen für Dein Anliegen gewinnen.
Ja, es ist viel Arbeit. Und auch manche Vereinsvorstände heulen rum wenn Mitglieder kommen und Einsicht in die Mitgliederliste haben wollen.
Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob Du als Mitglied sogar ein Anrecht auf eine Kopie dieser Liste hast.
Du must natürlich um Einsicht zu bekommen einen vernünftigen Grund haben.

Sicherlich wird dies je höher Du gehst um so schwieriger. 
Und manchmal haben GF plus Angestellte da auch noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Weil es in keinem der Vereine in denen ich Mitglied war ein anderes Bild gab. Den meisten war alles wurscht,  einer kleinen Gruppe ging etwas gegen den Strich, aber selbst der arbeitsreiche Posten des Beisitzers war nicht immer schnell zu besetzen. Die Masse hat eben einfach keinen Bock.
> 
> Wenn man dann keine Mehrheit findet, war vielleicht die Argumentation nicht gut, oder die hatten eine andere Sicht auf das Thema,  dann ist es vielleicht der falsche Verein/Verband.
> 
> ...


Da kann ich dir aus der Praxis sagen, dass du da völlig falsch liegst. Das Problem ist, dass sie über 90% der Delegierten auf der Verbandsversammlung angelpolitisch nicht interessieren. Aus reiner Bequemlichkeit wollen sie am liebsten, dass alles bleibt wie es ist. Das ist dann ein Bild, wie auf der Titanic, wo die Band weiterspielt, obwohl das Schiff schon sinkt. Hinzu kommt eine Jahrzehnte lange Indoktrination, die man nicht so einfach überwinden kann. Wirklich tiefgreifende Reformen oder gar Revolutionen komme nie aus dem Establishment heraus. Dafür gibt es genug Beispiel in der Politik. Der Kampf gegen die Atomkraft kam nicht aus dem Bundestag, er kam von der Straße. Die gesamte Umweltbewegung kam nicht aus dem Bundestag, sie kam von der Straße. Beides wäre vor 50 Jahren aus dem Bundestag heraus nie zustande gekommen. Würdest du auch sagen, dass die anti AKW-Bewegung oder die Umweltbewegung damals die schlechteren Argumente hatte und daher im Bundestag nicht mehrheitsfähig war?

Der Mensch neigt zur Trägheit. Die Masse und das Establishment ist ebenso träge. Da bedarf es weit mehr, als nur gute Argumente um  da was zu bewegen. Nicht anders sieht es in den Verbänden aus. Da sitzen eine ganze Menge alter Herren auf den Stühlen, denen es schon längst an Energie und Esprit fehlt. Von dort hörst du immer nur die Angst, dass alles noch viel schlimmer kommen könnte und dass man sich deshalb lieber still verhält und gegenüber der Landespolitik und den Behörden nicht aufmuckt. - Und siehe da, durch diese Haltung kommt es schlimmer. Eine sich selbst erfüllende Prophezeiung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. März 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Na klar setzen sich gute Argumente durch und die Meinung der Vorstände und Präsidenten hat keinerlei Einfluss darauf
> Rede es Dir weiter schön ...
> 
> Ich versuche trotzdem gedanklich mal eine Mehrheit in einem Verein für eine Sache zu finden, die dann von Landes- oder Bundesverband umgesetzt werden soll.
> ...



Im Grunde gebe ich dir recht, das ist kein Sprint, das ist ein Marathonlauf. In machen Belangen ist  es gut und in anderen fällt einem die Trägheit auf die Füße.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir aus der Praxis sagen, dass du da völlig falsch liegst. Das Problem ist, dass sie über 90% der Delegierten auf der Verbandsversammlung angelpolitisch nicht interessieren. Aus reiner Bequemlichkeit wollen sie am liebsten, dass alles bleibt wie es ist. Das ist dann ein Bild, wie auf der Titanic, wo die Band weiterspielt, obwohl das Schiff schon sinkt. Hinzu kommt eine Jahrzehnte lange Indoktrination, die man nicht so einfach überwinden kann. Wirklich tiefgreifende Reformen oder gar Revolutionen komme nie aus dem Establishment heraus. Dafür gibt es genug Beispiel in der Politik. Der Kampf gegen die Atomkraft kam nicht aus dem Bundestag, er kam von der Straße. Die gesamte Umweltbewegung kam nicht aus dem Bundestag, sie kam von der Straße. Beides wäre vor 50 Jahren aus dem Bundestag heraus nie zustande gekommen. Würdest du auch sagen, dass die anti AKW-Bewegung oder die Umweltbewegung damals die schlechteren Argumente hatte und daher im Bundestag nicht mehrheitsfähig war?
> 
> Der Mensch neigt zur Trägheit. Die Masse und das Establishment ist ebenso träge. Da bedarf es weit mehr, als nur gute Argumente um  da was zu bewegen. Nicht anders sieht es in den Verbänden aus. Da sitzen eine ganze Menge alter Herren auf den Stühlen, denen es schon längst an Energie und Esprit fehlt. Von dort hörst du immer nur die Angst, dass alles noch viel schlimmer kommen könnte und dass man sich deshalb lieber still verhält und gegenüber der Landespolitik und den Behörden nicht aufmuckt. - Und siehe da, durch diese Haltung kommt es schlimmer. Eine sich selbst erfüllende Prophezeiung.



Kolja, es ist zu tiefst undemokratisch, der Mehrheit seinen Willen aufzuzwingen und selbst wenn es noch so hehren Zielen folgt. Du alter Revoluzer.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Sorry Smithie,
> natürlich hast Du die Möglichkeit schon vor der JHV die Möglicvhkeit die Mitglieder zu informieren.
> Du als Mitglied eines Vereins hast ein Anrecht auf Einsicht in die Mitgliederliste.
> Du kannst somit jedes Mitglied über Dein Anliegen informieren und Personen für Dein Anliegen gewinnen.
> ...


Das ist völlig realitätsfern, was du hier schreibst. Der Verbandsvorstand insbesondere der Vorsitzende/ Präsident genießt in der Regel so viel Vertrauen der Delegierten, dass du dir den Allerwertesten abargumentieren kannst, die weit überzeugenderen Argumente haben kannst und dann kommt - wie im Rheinland so _(Mod. Begriff gelöscht)_ auf die Bühne, erzählt ein paar Geschichten aus dem Krieg, appelliert an die Solidarität und bekommt dann seine Mehrheit, ohne auch nur ein Argument gebracht zu haben. So und nicht anders sieht die Realität aus. Da kannst du jeden Fragen, der es schon mal versucht hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (20. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir aus der Praxis sagen, dass du da völlig falsch liegst. Das Problem ist, dass sie über 90% der Delegierten auf der Verbandsversammlung angelpolitisch nicht interessieren. Aus reiner Bequemlichkeit wollen sie am liebsten, dass alles bleibt wie es ist. Das ist dann ein Bild, wie auf der Titanic, wo die Band weiterspielt, obwohl das Schiff schon sinkt. Hinzu kommt eine Jahrzehnte lange Indoktrination, die man nicht so einfach überwinden kann. Wirklich tiefgreifende Reformen oder gar Revolutionen komme nie aus dem Establishment heraus. Dafür gibt es genug Beispiel in der Politik. Der Kampf gegen die Atomkraft kam nicht aus dem Bundestag, er kam von der Straße. Die gesamte Umweltbewegung kam nicht aus dem Bundestag, sie kam von der Straße. Beides wäre vor 50 Jahren aus dem Bundestag heraus nie zustande gekommen. Würdest du auch sagen, dass die anti AKW-Bewegung oder die Umweltbewegung damals die schlechteren Argumente hatte und daher im Bundestag nicht mehrheitsfähig war?
> 
> Der Mensch neigt zur Trägheit. Die Masse und das Establishment ist ebenso träge. Da bedarf es weit mehr, als nur gute Argumente um  da was zu bewegen. Nicht anders sieht es in den Verbänden aus. Da sitzen eine ganze Menge alter Herren auf den Stühlen, denen es schon längst an Energie und Esprit fehlt. Von dort hörst du immer nur die Angst, dass alles noch viel schlimmer kommen könnte und dass man sich deshalb lieber still verhält und gegenüber der Landespolitik und den Behörden nicht aufmuckt. - Und siehe da, durch diese Haltung kommt es schlimmer. Eine sich selbst erfüllende Prophezeiung.



Es ist auch viel Unwissenheit und somit Unsicherheit im Spiel.
Viele Vereinsvorstände im Verein machen die Arbeit aus Pflichtbewusstsein weil es halt kein anderer macht.
Wie Du auch schon mal irgendwo geschrieben hast, sinngemäß  Vorstandssarbeit ist mittlerweile nichts mehr für mal eben und nebenher.
Zuviele Gesetze und Vorschriften welche beachten werden müssen um nicht in den Knast zu kommen.
Welcher Laie aus der Mitgliederversammlung tut sich so etwas noch an?
Wie soll eine "Wachablösung" erfolgen wenn die Personen für diese "Jobs" nicht ausgebildet werden?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Kolja, es ist zu tiefst undemokratisch, der Mehrheit seinen Willen aufzuzwingen und selbst wenn es noch so hehren Zielen folgt. Du alter Revoluzer.


Ja, mach kaputt, was dich kaputt macht. - Legal, Illegal, Scheißegal! - Unter den Talaren steckt der Muff von 1000 Jahren. 

Die Sprüche aus den 68ern ff. kommen ja nicht von Ungefähr.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (20. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das ist völlig realitätsfern, was du hier schreibst. Der Verbandsvorstand insbesondere der Vorsitzende/ Präsident genießt in der Regel so viel Vertrauen der Delegierten, dass du dir den Allerwertesten abargumentieren kannst, die weit überzeugenderen Argumente haben kannst und dann kommt - wie im Rheinland so ein Clown auf die Bühne, erzählt ein paar Geschichten aus dem Krieg, appelliert an die Solidarität und bekommt dann seine Mehrheit, ohne auch nur ein Argument gebracht zu haben. So und nicht anders sieht die Realität aus. Da kannst du jeden Fragen, der es schon mal versucht hat.



Sicherlich entspricht dies nicht der Realität. Edit
Aber diese Möglichkeit besteht. Ob dies bei den Mitgliedern ankommt ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## smithie (20. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Sorry Smithie,
> natürlich hast Du die Möglichkeit schon vor der JHV die Möglicvhkeit die Mitglieder zu informieren.
> Du als Mitglied eines Vereins hast ein Anrecht auf Einsicht in die Mitgliederliste.
> Du kannst somit jedes Mitglied über Dein Anliegen informieren und Personen für Dein Anliegen gewinnen.
> ...


Wäre ich noch Vereinsvorstand, würde ich mir sehr genau überlegen, ob und in welcher Form es OK ist, dass ein Mitglied Einsicht oder gar eine Kopie von persönlichen Daten der Mitglieder erhält.
Vielleicht ist das satzungsindividuell geregelt, aber so generell gesehen, wäre ich da vorsichtig.

Wie würdest Du reagieren wenn Dich in einem 1000 Mitglieder Verein plötzlich völlig unbekannte Mitglieder anschreiben oder anrufen?


----------



## Rheinangler (20. März 2019)

....und weil all das, was Ihr in den letzten Post´s beschreibt völlig zutreffend ist und damit auch meine Meinung unterstützt, dass der einzelne letztendlich nichts bewegen kann und leider unsere Verbände längst nicht mehr UNSERE Verbände sind, ist es sehr gut, dass nun versucht wird denen das Wasser abzugraben. 

Fähigere Leute - ausgerüstet mit dem nötigen Kleingeld - würden deutlich mehr im Sinne der Angler und paralell auch im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewegen. Denn das eine schließt das andere überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (20. März 2019)

Hallo miteinander

sicherlich ist es oft mühsam in Angelvereinen oder gar Landesfischereiverbänden Veränderungen auf den Weg zu bringen. Aber es geht. Und gerade jetzt aktuell läuft so ein Prozess  hier in Bayern. Sehr spannend.

Es geht um das Volksbegehren zur Artenvielfalt ("Rettet die Bienen").  Ursprünglich war der LFV Bayern dem Volksbegehren gegenüber kritisch eingestellt und das auch als offizielle Position so auf der Homepage dargestellt.
Daraufhin haben mehrere Bezirksverbände und Angelvereine sich gegen eine solche Positionierung ausgesprochen. Der LFV ist darauf eingegangen und hat sich neu positioniert.

Jetzt hieß es, der LFV fordert all seine Mitglieder auf sich selbst ein Bild zu machen und sich einzubringen. Der LFV Bayern verhalte sich neutral.

Damit waren allerdings immer noch nicht alle miteinverstanden. Vielmehr steht aktuell die Forderung mehrerer Vereine im Raum, dass der LFV kompromisslos die Angler-/Naturschutzinteressen  durchdrücken soll. Die bisher gezeigte Rücksichtnahme auf die Landwirtschaft sei nicht angebracht.

In gut  2 Wochen treffen sich die oberbayerischen Angelvereine  (von denen kommt die Kritik) mit dem LFV und es wird erneut beraten.

Veränderungsprozesse sind möglich - aber kein Selbstläufer.


Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. März 2019)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> ....und weil all das, was Ihr in den letzten Post´s beschreibt völlig zutreffend ist und damit auch meine Meinung unterstützt, dass der einzelne letztendlich nichts bewegen kann und leider unsere Verbände längst nicht mehr UNSERE Verbände sind, ist es sehr gut, dass nun versucht wird denen das Wasser abzugraben.
> 
> Fähigere Leute - ausgerüstet mit dem nötigen Kleingeld - würden deutlich mehr im Sinne der Angler und paralell auch im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewegen. Denn das eine schließt das andere überhaupt nicht aus.



Wer soll das denn sein? Wer schmeißt denn im Sinne der Angler mit seinem Geld um sich?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (20. März 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Wäre ich noch Vereinsvorstand, würde ich mir sehr genau überlegen, ob und in welcher Form es OK ist, dass ein Mitglied Einsicht oder gar eine Kopie von persönlichen Daten der Mitglieder erhält.
> Vielleicht ist das satzungsindividuell geregelt, aber so generell gesehen, wäre ich da vorsichtig.
> 
> Wie würdest Du reagieren wenn Dich in einem 1000 Mitglieder Verein plötzlich völlig unbekannte Mitglieder anschreiben oder anrufen?



Das ist Vereinsrecht. Und ganz klar erlaubt.

https://www.iww.de/vb/archiv/verein...ht-zur-einsicht-in-die-mitgliederliste-f18242

https://aspvr.de/datenschutz-im-verein-herausgabe-der-mitgliederliste-an-vereinsmitglied/

https://www.vereinslupe.de/einsicht-in-die-mitgliederliste-75907

https://www.vereinsberatung-oechler.de/index.php/infothek1/fachbeitraege/638-einsicht-in-die-mitgliederliste

usw.

Und wenn 1000 Mitglieder ....dann hat man halt als Vorstand Pech und sollte nach Lösungen suchen.


----------



## Rheinangler (20. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Das ist Vereinsrecht. Und ganz klar erlaubt.
> 
> https://www.iww.de/vb/archiv/verein...ht-zur-einsicht-in-die-mitgliederliste-f18242
> 
> ...




Du hast sicherlich völlig Recht, aber in der Praxis sieht man, dass solche Dinge in Vereinen in der Regel nicht stattfinden. Mischt man sich als Fussvolk ein, wird man mit dem Todschlagargument empfangen, dass man es ja dann selber machen könne und der Vorstand dann - meist geschlossen - zurücktreten würde. Das will natürlich keiner.

Wer hat schon Lust, sich im Ringen mit alteingessenenen Vorständen und lustlosen Vereinsmitgliedern aufzureiben. Macht kaum einer - die Zeit kann man besser am Wasser verbringen. Und ich gebe unumwunden zu, dass es mir auch so geht. Bei uns im heimischen Verein läuft auch vieles nicht so wie ich es mir wünschen würde, aber den Kampf aufzunehmen ist mir zu anstrengend. Habe ja nicht nur ein Hobby, sondern auch noch Familie und Arbeit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (20. März 2019)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Du hast sicherlich völlig Recht, aber in der Praxis sieht man, dass solche Dinge in Vereinen in der Regel nicht stattfinden. Mischt man sich als Fussvolk ein, wird man mit dem Todschlagargument empfangen, dass man es ja dann selber machen könne und der Vorstand dann - meist geschlossen - zurücktreten würde. Das will natürlich keiner.
> 
> Wer hat schon Lust, sich im Ringen mit alteingessenenen Vorständen und lustlosen Vereinsmitgliedern aufzureiben. Macht kaum einer - die Zeit kann man besser am Wasser verbringen. Und ich gebe unumwunden zu, dass es mir auch so geht. Bei uns im heimischen Verein läuft auch vieles nicht so wie ich es mir wünschen würde, aber den Kampf aufzunehmen ist mir zu anstrengend. Habe ja nicht nur ein Hobby, sondern auch noch Familie und Arbeit.




Absolut.

Aber wenn man etwas aktiv ändern möchte muss man halt auch Hindernisse überwinden.


----------



## Rheinangler (20. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wer soll das denn sein? Wer schmeißt denn im Sinne der Angler mit seinem Geld um sich? Wenn das schon ubsere



Von mir aus Anwälte wie Kolja oder auch Lars Wernicke, der sich im Norden beispielhaft gegen die Angelverbote zur Wehr setzt. Ich würde erwarten, dass die Gelder aus den Fischereiabgaben dort verwendet werden. Gute Anwälte kosten Geld, gute Lobbyarbeit kostet Geld, gutes Marketing im Sinne der Sportfischerei kostet Geld. 

Der Wegfall der automatischen Fischereiabgabezahlung würde etwas in Bewegung setzen, auch innerhalb der verkrusteten Verbandsstrukturen. Die benötigen die Gelder, um in der gesamten Breite bestehen zu können. Also müssen sie sich was einfallen lassen und endlich liefern.

Im Moment habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass die Gelder in der Bürokratie ergebnislost versumpfen oder in Projekten verschleudert werden, die eben nicht ausschließlich den Anglern zugute kommen. Es ist ja auch kein Leistungsanreiz vorhanden - die Gelder fließen ohne etwas dafür leisten zu müssen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. März 2019)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Von mir aus Anwälte wie Kolja oder auch Lars Wernicke, der sich im Norden beispielhaft gegen die Angelverbote zur Wehr setzt. Ich würde erwarten, dass die Gelder aus den Fischereiabgaben dort verwendet werden. Gute Anwälte kosten Geld, gute Lobbyarbeit kostet Geld, gutes Marketing im Sinne der Sportfischerei kostet Geld.



Es können sich im Prinzip alle mit entsprechenden Ideen/Projekten um Mittel aus der Fischereiabgabe bewerben (je nach Bundesland müssen bestimmt Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein). Die Vergabe an bestimme Vereine/Verbände/Institutionen ist kein Automatismus. Zumindest in der Theorie nicht, die Praxis sieht da dann doch etwas anders aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. März 2019)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Von mir aus Anwälte wie Kolja oder auch Lars Wernicke, der sich im Norden beispielhaft gegen die Angelverbote zur Wehr setzt. Ich würde erwarten, dass die Gelder aus den Fischereiabgaben dort verwendet werden. Gute Anwälte kosten Geld, gute Lobbyarbeit kostet Geld, gutes Marketing im Sinne der Sportfischerei kostet Geld.
> 
> Der Wegfall der automatischen Fischereiabgabezahlung würde etwas in Bewegung setzen, auch innerhalb der verkrusteten Verbandsstrukturen. Die benötigen die Gelder, um in der gesamten Breite bestehen zu können. Also müssen sie sich was einfallen lassen und endlich liefern.
> 
> Im Moment habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass die Gelder in der Bürokratie ergebnislost versumpfen oder in Projekten verschleudert werden, die eben nicht ausschließlich den Anglern zugute kommen. Es ist ja auch kein Leistungsanreiz vorhanden - die Gelder fließen ohne etwas dafür leisten zu müssen.



Oh Himmel nein, wenn den beiden was nicht passt pfeifen die auf die Meinung der wenn auch phlegmatischen Mehrheit, und ob es wirklich alles besser wird, wenn sich zukünftig ein Touristiker um die Belange kümmert, der mit vereinseigenen Gewässern, Hege und Nachhaltigkeit nicht viel am Hut zu haben scheint, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Da treibt man ja den Teufel mit dem Belzebub aus.

Dieser Beitrag enthält deutliche Spuren von  Übertreibung.


----------



## Rheinangler (20. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> O
> Dieser Beitrag enthält deutliche Spuren von  Übertreibung.



Puuuuh, da bin ich ja beruhigt....


----------



## Fischer am Inn (20. März 2019)

Hallo miteinander


Rheinangler schrieb:


> gute Lobbyarbeit kostet Geld,.



das ist eine Falschinformation, die seit Jahren hier in diesem Forum verbreitet wird.

Gute Lobbyarbeit kostet eigentlich nur die Fahrkosten.  Man muss mit den Entscheidungsträgern in Kontakt treten, also zu ihnen hinfahren. Und wenn man diesen Kontakt hat, dann kommt es allein darauf an, dass man eine Idee/eine Information hat, die der Entscheidungsträger als interessant einstuft. Mehr braucht es nicht.

Und seit einiger Zeit haben wir die interessante Situation, dass die Entscheidungsträger von sich aus den vertieften Kontakt zu den Angelverbänden suchen.

Aber das geht alles an den Leuten hier im Forum vorbei. Man lebt in seiner eigenen Echokammer.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Wäre ich noch Vereinsvorstand, würde ich mir sehr genau überlegen, ob und in welcher Form es OK ist, dass ein Mitglied Einsicht oder gar eine Kopie von persönlichen Daten der Mitglieder erhält.
> Vielleicht ist das satzungsindividuell geregelt, aber so generell gesehen, wäre ich da vorsichtig.
> 
> Wie würdest Du reagieren wenn Dich in einem 1000 Mitglieder Verein plötzlich völlig unbekannte Mitglieder anschreiben oder anrufen?


Das bekommt man rechtlich hin. Man muss den Vorstand nur auffordern die Daten aller Mitglieder herauszurücken, damit man die Einberufung einer außerordentlich MV betreiben kann.


----------



## Rheinangler (20. März 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> das ist eine Falschinformation, die seit Jahren hier in diesem Forum verbreitet wird.
> ...



.....ok - Du scheinst also Deinen Sprit für Lau zu bekommen und Deine Zeit ist also auch kostenlos? Spesen, evtl. Übernachtungskosten usw. entfallen auch - geht alles auf eigene Rechnung??

Vielleicht hast Du in meinen Text etwas reininterpretiert, was ich nicht gemeint habe. Es geht natürlich nicht um Geld im Sinne von Schmiergeld oder irgendwelchen anderen Bezügen, um erfolgreicher Lobbyist zu sein!!

Mir ging es darum, dass die Leute die sich für unser Hobby einsetzen dieses nicht auf eigene Rechnung machen müssen. Wenn sich also jemand intensiv (GUTE Lobbyarbeit) mit dem Thema beschäftigt entstehen Kosten - z.B. durch Verdienstausfall und Betriebskosten. Diese müssen selbstverständlich ersetzt werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und seit einiger Zeit haben wir die interessante Situation, dass die Entscheidungsträger von sich aus den vertieften Kontakt zu den Angelverbänden suchen.
> 
> Aber das geht alles an den Leuten hier im Forum vorbei. Man lebt in seiner eigenen Echokammer.
> 
> ...



Dann zeige uns doch bitte die positiven Ergebnisse dieser Lobbyarbeit für unser Hobby Angeln, damit wir Leute hier im Forum endlich im Bilde sind! Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (20. März 2019)

Hallo Fisherbandit 1000
Hallo miteinander



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dann zeige uns doch bitte die positiven Ergebnisse dieser Lobbyarbeit für unser Hobby Angeln, damit wir Leute hier im Forum endlich im Bilde sind! Vielen Dank im Voraus!



bitte genau lesen was ich geschrieben habe.

Ich habe festgestellt an was erfolgreiche Lobbyarbeit gekoppelt ist, nämlich an gute Ideen bzw. gute Informationen.

Und weiter habe ich geschrieben, dass das eigentlich nicht kostenintensiv ist (der Apparat LFV ist sowieso vorhanden und macht Kosten - unabhängig von guter Lobbyarbeit).

Mehr habe ich eigentlich nicht geschrieben.

Wenn das hier in Forum verstanden würde, dann wären wir schon einen deutlichen Schritt weiter.

Es geht nicht in erster Linie um Geld. Das sind Ausreden. Es geht um saubere Ist-Analysen und daraus entwickelt um gute Ideen hin zu Lösungen.

Eine saubere Ist-Analyse setzt eine vorurteilsfreie Betrachtung der Wirklichkeit voraus - und dazu muss man die Echokammer verlassen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. März 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> sicherlich ist es oft mühsam in Angelvereinen oder gar Landesfischereiverbänden Veränderungen auf den Weg zu bringen. Aber es geht. Und gerade jetzt aktuell läuft so ein Prozess  hier in Bayern. Sehr spannend.
> 
> ...



Hier bereits diskutiert:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...einung-als-angler.344457/page-31#post-4907778


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Gute Lobbyarbeit kostet ...


Lobbyismus ist ein Teil meines Jobs (nicht im Angelbereich).
Und ich kann dir sagen, die -auch nicht unerheblichen- Fahrtkosten sind sicherlich einer der kleineren Posten.
Viel wichtiger als die €uronen ist aber: 
man muss es
a) können
b) und auch wollen.
Und das sehe ich in vielen Verbänden (auch über den Angelbereich hinaus) ausdrücklich *nicht*.


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. März 2019)

Als MOD habe ich folgene Bitte: Versucht, bei der Fischereiabgabe zu bleiben. Wenn wir hier anfangen, im Allgemeinen über Verbände zu diskutieren, ufert es aus. Also Verbände bitte nur, wenn im Zusammenhang mit der Abgabe steht. Danke!


----------



## smithie (21. März 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Eine saubere Ist-Analyse setzt eine vorurteilsfreie Betrachtung der Wirklichkeit voraus - und dazu muss man die Echokammer verlassen


Welche Echokammer meinst Du jetzt? Forum oder Verbandspräsidium?

Kann ich die von Dir angesprochenen Veränderungen, die es zur Zeit in Bayern geben soll, irgendwo nachvollziehen?
Die erste Anlaufstelle, LFV Bayern Homepage, sagt mir dazu nix (außer Malachit und dass man am runden Tisch für Uferrandstreifen eintreten will und Verbesserungen bei Gewässer- und Fischartenschutz).
(FVO finde ich auch nix außer Malachit und Messe Salzburg)


Generell glaube ich nicht, dass sich sehr viel ändert durch das Wegfallen der Einnahmequelle FA bei den Verbänden.
Es könnten ggf. andere Institutionen Geld "abgreifen" aus diesem Pott, was positiv sein kann.

Andererseits wird das die Verbände nicht besonders jucken - diese Institutionen sind keine Konkurrenz für sie. Warum?
Gewässerpool - Angler wollen irgendwo angeln und die Pools bestehen ja schon.
Einnahmenverlust? Ich würde auf Beitragserhöhung tippen mit Fingerzeig, wer daran schuld hat (Initiatoren der FA Überprüfung). 
Konkurrenzsituation? Dazu müssten die Verbände und weitere Institutionen ja die gleichen Interessen vertreten bzw. ein ähnliches "Angebot" bieten. 
Wenn ich hier gedanklich bei Naturschutzverband und Institution für Anglerinteressen bin, ist das ja keine Konkurrenzsituation.
"Leicht übertrieben" dargestellt sind ADAC und Lehrerverband auch nicht in einer Konkurrenzsituation


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2019)

Ihr immer mit eurem Gewässerpool.
So was gibt es nur im Osten der BRD, da seit ihr in der Tat mit Gewässern gesegnet.
Aber im größten Teil der BRD sieht das ganz anders aus.


----------



## smithie (22. März 2019)

Gewässerpool war in dem Zusammenhang wohl missverständlich.
Ich meine insgesamt gesehen die Gewässer, die über Verbände vergeben/verpachtet werden bzw. man nur Karten bekommt als Verbandsmitglied.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. März 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Gewässerpool war in dem Zusammenhang wohl missverständlich.
> Ich meine insgesamt gesehen die Gewässer, die über Verbände vergeben/verpachtet werden bzw. man nur Karten bekommt als Verbandsmitglied.



hmm, nicht einmal das entspricht der Realität.
Die allermeisten Gewässer werden von den Vereinen gepachtet


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. März 2019)

Wo in den alten Bundesländern gibt es nennenswerte Gewässerpools der Verbände?
Kenne ich aus Bayern nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (22. März 2019)

_ist wieder etwas OT, sorry...
_
"Gewässerpool im Westen":
In NRW das Kanalnetz.
https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/angeln/gewaesser/lfv_gewaesser.php
Grad für Angler im extrem dicht besiedelten nördl. Ruhrgebiet so was wie überlebenswichtig.

Ist vom LFV Westfalen und Lippe gepachtet und Jahreskarten werden nur an im Verband organisierte Vereine vergeben 
und an Vereine/Angler aus "befreundeten Verbänden"; 
was auch immer diese Forumulierung ausser Willkür nach Nasenfaktor bedeutet.

Man kann als Angler, auf den das o.g. nicht zutrifft, zwar Tageskarten bekommen, aber das ist übers ganze Jahr gesehen natürlich finanziell deutlich bis extrem nachteilig.
Für andere Verbandsgewässer (diverse Seen) gibt es nicht mal diese Tageskarten, die sind  exklusiv für zuvor genannte Begünstigte nur mit der bereits genannten Jahreskarte beangelbar.

Von diesem Monopol lebt der Verband, kann schalten und walten wie er will. Ein Verein in unserer Gegend kann quasi nicht aus dem Verband austreten, weil ein großer Teil seiner Mitglieder die Jahreskarten haben will und sofort zu anderen Vereinen wechseln würde, wenn er diesen nicht mehr über seinen Verein bekommt.
Es gibt sogar viele Vereine, die gar keine eigenen Gewässer haben, sondern nur gegründet wurden um in den Verband eintreten und die Jareskarten beziehen zu können.
Es gilt der alte Spruch, _"wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht"_.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wo in den alten Bundesländern gibt es nennenswerte Gewässerpools der Verbände?
> Kenne ich aus Bayern nicht.



Hallo,

z.B. bei uns in Mittelfranken: RMD-Kanal, Happurger-Stausee, Happurger-Baggersee, Wöhrder-See in Nürnberg, Großer Brombachsee, Kleiner Brombachsee, Igelsbachsee, Altmühlsee, Rothsee. Ist schon einiges und da bekommt man als Vereinsmitglied schon, für süddeutsche Verhältnisse, sehr günstig Karten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## glavoc (23. März 2019)

bei uns in BaWü hält der Verband nur bissl was an Gewässern, hauptsächlich um KA rum:
https://www.lfvbw.de/fischerei/angeln-in-verbandsgewaessern


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> z.B. bei uns in Mittelfranken: RMD-Kanal, Happurger-Stausee, Happurger-Baggersee, Wöhrder-See in Nürnberg, Großer Brombachsee, Kleiner Brombachsee, Igelsbachsee, Altmühlsee, Rothsee. Ist schon einiges und da bekommt man als Vereinsmitglied schon, für süddeutsche Verhältnisse, sehr günstig Karten.
> 
> ...



So sieht's aus. Voriges Jahr gab es auf der Hauptversammlung des Bezirksverbands Mittelfranken Anträge der Vereine zur Ausweitung der Gewässeranpachtungen durch den Verband, da dieser an Gewässer rankommt, zu denen Vereine als Pächter nie Zugang bekommen würden.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. März 2019)

Der LFV Bayern steht wahrscheinlich auch ohne die FA finanziell so gut da, dass diese Gewässer nicht in Gefahr sind.


----------



## fishhawk (23. März 2019)

Hallo,

für den Main in Unterfranken gibt es Jahreskarten m.W. auch nur für Mitglieder des Bezirksverbandes.

Ob die Bezirksverbände groß von der Fischereiabgabe profitieren, weiß ich nicht.

Ob die die Fischereiabgabe in Bayern zu 100% rechtskonform verwendet wird, entzieht sich ebenfalls meiner Kenntnis.

Aber soweit ich weiß, hat in Bayern noch niemand dagegen geklagt.

Ich persönlich sehe auch für mich keinen Grund das zu tun. 

Ich kann aber die Leute schon verstehen, die eine Abgabe nur dann zahlen wollen, wenn sie auch rechtskonform erhoben und verwendet wird.

Wenn die Gerichte in NRW und SH feststellen sollten, dass es dort nicht mit rechten Dingen zugeht, muss dann halt entweder die Verwendung angepasst  oder die Abgabe eingestellt werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> z.B. bei uns in Mittelfranken: RMD-Kanal, Happurger-Stausee, Happurger-Baggersee, Wöhrder-See in Nürnberg, Großer Brombachsee, Kleiner Brombachsee, Igelsbachsee, Altmühlsee, Rothsee. Ist schon einiges und da bekommt man als Vereinsmitglied schon, für süddeutsche Verhältnisse, sehr günstig Karten.
> 
> ...




... aber da kann ich doch als Nichtverbandsmitglied auch angeln (und das günstig)?! Oder ist das nun beschränkt?

@all: danke für die Infos, nie mit bekommen, ich war tatsächlich auch ohne Verbandsausweis nie ausgesperrt.


----------



## torstenhtr (23. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Als MOD habe ich folgene Bitte: Versucht, bei der Fischereiabgabe zu bleiben. Wenn wir hier anfangen, im Allgemeinen über Verbände zu diskutieren, ufert es aus. Also Verbände bitte nur, wenn im Zusammenhang mit der Abgabe steht. Danke!



Ich dachte schon du wirst vollkommen ignoriert  Vielleicht macht man wieder eine OT Tröt auf, wo das alles hin geschoben wird, damit man besser über das Thema diskutieren kann.

--

Zur FA: 
Ich persönlich habe eine andere Meinung als Lars, Unterstützung von Wanderfischarten sehe ich als sinnvollen Punkt für solch eine Abgabe - u.a. wird das auch in ähnlicher Form in anderen Ländern erhoben -  siehe auch Dänemark:

https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setLocale.do?language=de


> Wußten Sie, dass die Einnahmen von dem Fischereischein (fisketegn) an Fischhege gehen:
> 
> Ansiedlung von Fischen - z.B. Meerforelle und Steinbutt
> Wiederherstellung von Fließgewässern, welches zur Entwicklung der Fischbestände hilft
> ...



Natürlich wäre ein Anteil von den allg. Steuereinnahmen sinnvoll.

Weniger Verständnis habe ich für pauschale Verbandsförderung bzw. mir nicht nachvollziehbare Posten; u.a. in Brandenburg laut kleiner Anfrage (2017): 

Landesfischereiverband Brandenburg Berlin e.V.
Personal und Sachausgaben zur Sicherung der Interessen der Erwerbs und Angelfischerei
*108.799,30 €*

23 Fischereibetriebe
Entnahme/Entsorgung unerwünschter Fischarten
*256.363,71 €*

Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V.
Der Märkische Angler / Der Märkische Fischer (Verbandszeitschrift)
*204.559,57 €*

Vielleicht kann man an der Stelle ein Follow-up durchführen, z.B. was ist unter "Entnahme/Entsorgung unerwünschter Fischarten" zu verstehen, warum zahlen auch nicht organisierte Angler die Verbandszeitschrift (wie hoch sind die Kosten von anderen Verbandszeitschriften im Vergleich?). Die Größenordnungen sind auch wesentlich höher als z.B. Besatz von Wandersalmoniden.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. März 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man an der Stelle ein Follow-up durchführen, z.B. was ist unter "Entnahme/Entsorgung unerwünschter Fischarten" zu verstehen, warum zahlen auch nicht organisierte Angler die Verbandszeitschrift (wie hoch sind die Kosten von anderen Verbandszeitschriften im Vergleich?). Die Größenordnungen sind auch wesentlich höher als z.B. Besatz von Wandersalmoniden.



Hab ich mich auch gefragt. Die unerwünschten Fische sind anscheinend Graskarpfen und Massenbestände von einheimischen Weißfischen aus überdüngten Gewässern. Das ist viel Geld, ob diese Abfischungen sinnvoll sind, kann vielleicht jemand aus dem Norden sagen.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.faz....haeftigt-fischer-noch-heute-13720800.amp.html


----------



## torstenhtr (23. März 2019)

Graskarpfen gab es mal in meiner Gegend, aber seit einigen Jahren sehe ich die kaum noch. Ein großer See hatte vor einigen Jahren ein Fischsterben (Rangsdorfer See, siehe Google-Suche bzw. Youtube), d.h. fast alle Mamorkarpfen tot. Laut einer RBB Reportage (über die Havelregion) werden Weissfische wie Bleie von Berufsfischern sehr gut nach Osteuropa exportiert .. das Argument überzeugt mich auch nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... aber da kann ich doch als Nichtverbandsmitglied auch angeln (und das günstig)?! Oder ist das nun beschränkt?
> 
> @all: danke für die Infos, nie mit bekommen, ich war tatsächlich auch ohne Verbandsausweis nie ausgesperrt.



Hallo,

als Nichtverbandsmitglied (ist dein Verein nicht Mitglied im Fischereiverband?) bekommt man für die sogenannte mittelfränkische Seenplatte, Großer- und Kleiner Brombachsee, Igelsbachsee, Altmühlsee und Rothsee schon Karten, allerdings nicht vergünstigt. Da zahlst Du für den Tag 12 Euro, für Die Wochenkarte (für einen der Seen) 40 Euro und dann gibts seit heuer eine 10 Tageskarte, bei freier Gewässerwahl für 80 Euro. Ich zahle für eine Jahreskarte (40 Besuche) 40 Euro. Bist Du in Bayern aktives Mitglied bei einem Verein, welcher dem Verband angehört, bekommst Du auch die Jahreskarte um 40 Euro, kann nur über den Verein bezogen werden.
Für den RMD-Kanal, Happurger Stausee, Happurger Baggersee und Wöhrdersee, bekommst Du, wiederum nur als aktives Mtglied in einem, dem Verband angeschlossenen Verein eine Jahreskarte für 90 Euro, Mittelfranken zahlen hier 40 Euro. Tageskarten für die letzgenannten Gewässer gibt es nicht, bzw. nur für Nichtbayern und da nur unter Aufsicht eines mittelfränkischen Anglers.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. März 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Zur FA:
> Ich persönlich habe eine andere Meinung als Lars, Unterstützung von Wanderfischarten sehe ich als sinnvollen Punkt für solch eine Abgabe - u.a. wird das auch in ähnlicher Form in anderen Ländern erhoben -  siehe auch Dänemark:
> 
> https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setLocale.do?language=de


 Du kannst aber Dänemark nicht mit Deutschland vergleichen! Übrigens finde ich den Vergleich interessant, denn hier wird Dänemark als Vergleich herangezogen, bei vielen anderen Beispielen lese ich dann immer (nicht von Dir!) "Du kannst doch DK nicht mit D vergleichen", gerade wenn es um liberale Regelungen für Angler geht. In diesem Fall schreibe ich dann aber "Du kannst doch DK nicht mit D vergleichen". Warum? Hier sind ja bereits Beispiele aufgeführt, dass Angler unterschiedlichen Zugang zu Gewässern haben, obwohl alle Angler die Fischereiabgabe abführen. Das darf nicht sein! Wenn die Vereine das so handhaben, müssen diese auch als Bewirtschafter den Besatz über die Mitglieder finanzieren. In SH ist es ja noch schlimmer, denn hier müssen alle Angler - auch die mit Urlauberfischereischein - die Abgabe abführen, erhalten aber nicht Zugang zu allen Gewässern (gerade der LSFV SH verweigert sich hier). Da die Mitglieder das ja dulden, sind sie sicherlich auch bereit, für den Besatz aufzukommen.


----------



## fishhawk (23. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Du kannst aber Dänemark nicht mit Deutschland vergleichen!




Hallo,

sehe ich in diesem Punkt ebenso.

Soweit ich weiß, dürfen Lachs und Meerforelle in DK auch im Süßwasser befischt werden.

Ich persönlich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn mit meinen Beiträgen auch Wanderfischprojekte finanziert würden wenn ich welche in diesen Ländern zahlen täte.

In Bayern geht das mehr in Artenhilfsprogramme für Nasen, Barben, Rutten etc.. Bei uns früher auch für Äschen, aber die sind mittlerweile als Vogelfutter zu schade und zu teuer.

Ob das nun mit einer staatlichen Zwangsabgabe geschehen muss oder über Verbandsbeiträge und Spenden wäre mir egal.

Die Frage ist halt, wieviel Geld aus der Abgabe auch zweckdienlich und rechtskonform verwendet wird und wie viel anderweitig versandet.

Wenn die Gerichte nichts an der Verwendung auszusetzen haben, ist doch alles o.k. .


----------



## torstenhtr (23. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Du kannst aber Dänemark nicht mit Deutschland vergleichen!



Ich *kann* prinzipiell jedes Land der Erde mit Deutschland vergleichen. Natürlich wird es auch Unterschiede in den entsprechenden Ländern geben; die Frage war für mich, ob Abgaben von Anglern auch für solche Projekte eingesetzt werden. Anstatt einer separaten Abgabe würde ich mir eher eine prozentuale, zweckgebundene Steuer auf Angelkarten vorstellen und es sollte Aufgabe der Gewässerbewirtschafter sein, das abzuführen.


----------



## fishhawk (23. März 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> I, ob Abgaben von Anglern auch für solche Projekte eingesetzt werden. Anstatt einer separaten Abgabe würde ich mir eher eine prozentuale,* zweckgebundene Steuer *auf Angelkarten vorstellen und es sollte Aufgabe der Gewässerbewirtschafter sein, das abzuführen.



Diese zweckgebundene Steuer wären aber von vornherein rechtswidrig.


----------



## torstenhtr (23. März 2019)

Stimmt, falscher Begriff an dieser Stelle; zweckgebundene Abgabe ist korrekt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (24. März 2019)

Wenn man eine Abgabe verlangt, um Gewässer ökologisch zu verbessern, was ja ein gutes Anliegen ist, müsste diese dann nicht von den Gewässerbetreibern eingezogen werden? Die FA wird von Anglern, nicht von Gewässerbetreibern eingezogen. Dies muss man sich vor Augen führen!


----------



## hans albers (24. März 2019)

moin ...

ich habe nichts gegen die fischereiabgabe
(in berlin 22,- euro im jahr)

auch gerne zum bestandsschutz,wiederansiedlung, renaturierung,etc.
damit bekommen angler auch argumente sich für den naturschutz zu engagieren,
bzw. für die erhaltung der fischarten,
was meiner meinung nach in der öffentlichkeit (und nicht nur da)
nichts schlechtes sein kann.

allerdings stimme ich mit den meisten überein,
das man offenlegen muss, wofür welches geld genau in die hand genommen wird.

( 1000  x verbandsdinner...


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. März 2019)

wenn man sich das hier mal aufmerksam durchliest, stellt man fest, dass die Meisten für eine Abgabe sind.
Die Meisten sind aber auch der Meinung, dass die Mittel auch fürs Angeln transparent eingesetzt werden.

Nichts Anderes wird ja von den Klageführenden verlangt.
Studien für Otterausstiege oder Anschaffungskosten für einen Pic-up der Berufsfischer z.B geht gar nicht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Abgabe verlangt, um Gewässer ökologisch zu verbessern, was ja ein gutes Anliegen ist, müsste diese dann nicht von den Gewässerbetreibern eingezogen werden? Die FA wird von Anglern, nicht von Gewässerbetreibern eingezogen. Dies muss man sich vor Augen führen!


Gewässerbetreiber? Außer für Paylakes finde ich schon diese Wortwahl völlig fehl am Platz und zeigt auf, das hier Gewässer mit einem Gewerbebetrieb gleich gestellt werden. Das sind sie in der Regel aber nicht. Ein Gewässer ist ein Lebensraum, mit einer Lebensgemeinschaft, aus der wir Angler schöpfen.  Diese Lebensgemeinschaft kann mit weitsichtig und möglichst nachhaltig für Angler interessanter gestaltet werden, wobei diese Eingriffe am Ende oft in die Buchse gehen oder gar ins Auge, wenn man z.B. über Graskarpfen nach denkt. 


Aber unabhängig  von dieser Denkensweise, selbst wenn der Fischereirechtinhaber zur Zahlung herangezogen würde, wo auf dieser Welt macht er das, ohne es den Nutzern in Rechnung zu stellen?

Dieser Ansatz ist also nicht nur von der Herangehensweise befremdlich, sondern entbehrt auch jedem wirtschaftlichem denken. Heute sind selbst Alten-  und Krankenpflege so wie Kindergärten fast immer auch der Gewinnerzielung verpflichtet, aber hier werden Verantwortung hin und her geschwurbelt,  bis man meint wieder einen Angriffspunkt gefunden zu haben.
Glaubt ihr wirklich das damit auch nur ein Angler auf Dauer einen Cent weniger zahlt? Ich jedenfalls erwarte nicht das nochmal irgendwas dauerhaft günstiger wird.


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hier sind ja bereits Beispiele aufgeführt, dass Angler unterschiedlichen Zugang zu Gewässern haben, obwohl alle Angler die Fischereiabgabe abführen. Das darf nicht sein!



Das Argument zieht aber nur dann, wenn die Fischereiabgabe für den Besatz der genannten Gewässer hergenommen wird. Besatz von Wanderfischen wie Aal lasse ich da mal außen vor, weil der ja nicht an den vereinseigenenen Strecken festgetackert werden kann und soll. 

Zur Frage, wie die Ausgaben in BB begründet werden: In Gesprächen wurde das mir gegenüber mit dem sehr hohen Organisationsgrad in BB begründet. Hier sind halt fast alle Angler auch im Verband. Logik dahinter: Fördert man Maßnahmen des Verbandes, kommt es bei den Anglern auch an (s. Mitgliedszeitschrift). Warum die Entnahme von Fischen gefördert werden muss, entzieht sich meiner Kenntins, da habe ich aber auch nicht hartnäckig nachgefragt.


----------



## torstenhtr (24. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Zur Frage, wie die Ausgaben in BB begründet werden: In Gesprächen wurde das mir gegenüber mit dem sehr hohen Organisationsgrad in BB begründet. Hier sind halt fast alle Angler auch im Verband. Logik dahinter: Fördert man Maßnahmen des Verbandes, kommt es bei den Anglern auch an (s. Mitgliedszeitschrift). Warum die Entnahme von Fischen gefördert werden muss, entzieht sich meiner Kenntins, da habe ich aber auch nicht hartnäckig nachgefragt.



War das Aussage eines Verbandsvertreters? Das kann nicht korrekt sein - so weit ich informiert bin, sind nur ~50% im LAVB organisiert - siehe auch Pressemitteilung [1].
"[..] Aktuell hat der LAVB damit 81.119 Mitglieder in mehr als 1400 Vereinen. *Ebenso hoch* schätzt der Verband die Zahl von Anglern, die auf eigene Faust legal mit Fischereischein und Angelkarte auf Fischfang gehen, aber *nicht organisiert* sind. [..]". Würde plausibel die Höhe der Ausgaben erklären - vielleicht kann man die offizielle Zahl von Fischereischeinen anfragen.

--

[1] https://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/ar...r-Angler-in-Brandenburg-waechst-deutlich.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das Argument zieht aber nur dann, wenn die Fischereiabgabe für den Besatz der genannten Gewässer hergenommen wird.


Habe ich ja geschrieben.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Besatz von Wanderfischen wie Aal lasse ich da mal außen vor, weil der ja nicht an den vereinseigenenen Strecken festgetackert werden kann und soll.


 Gerade den Aal sehe ich nicht als Argument für Besatz über die FA, da wir Angler in SH sicherlich nur einen geringen Anteil am Rückgang der Aalpopulation haben. Ich denke das wäre die Aufgabe für die Steuerzahler!


----------



## torstenhtr (24. März 2019)

Zum Thema Aal, hier wird die Öffentlichkeit bereits beteiligt (im Rahmen des europ. Fischereifonds); siehe auch:

https://lelf.brandenburg.de/sixcms/detail.php/bb1.c.279539.de

[..] In den Jahren 2006 bis 2011 wurden in Brandenburg im Rahmen des Pilotprojektes Aale mit einem Wert von 5.217.000 Euro ausgesetzt. Die dafür vom LELF ausgezahlten Fördermittel betragen 4.174.000 Euro, davon sind 64 Prozent EU-Mittel. Als Eigenleistung haben die fischereilichen Unternehmen und der Landesanglerverband eine Summe von 1.043.000 Euro erbracht. [..]

Aktuelle Zahlen müssten nat. angefragt werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Habe ich ja geschrieben.
> 
> Gerade den Aal sehe ich nicht als Argument für Besatz über die FA, da wir Angler in SH sicherlich nur einen geringen Anteil am Rückgang der Aalpopulation haben. Ich denke das wäre die Aufgabe für die Steuerzahler!



oder der Kraftwerksbetreiber


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. März 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Als Eigenleistung haben die fischereilichen Unternehmen und der Landesanglerverband eine Summe von 1.043.000 Euro erbracht. [..]



Und da geht mir die Hutschnur hoch! Kein Wort über die von Anglern bezahlte Fischereiabgabe. Da schmücken sich andere mit fremden Federn. Einfach nur noch elendig...


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. März 2019)

Richtig, wenn man nicht betont, dass das Angler über die Fischereiabgabe waren, könnte man ja fast meinen, der Landesanglerverband hat das Geld gedruckt ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Richtig, wenn man nicht betont, dass das Angler über die Fischereiabgabe waren, könnte man ja fast meinen, der Landesanglerverband hat das Geld gedruckt ...



Ich denke schon, dass es 95% der Leser nicht wissen und die Formulierung bewusst so gewählt wurde. Wie ich ja immer sage, nicht die Angler sind Naturschützer, sondern die Fischereiberechtigten/ Bewirtschafter... Angler sind nur willkommene Zahler!


----------



## torstenhtr (24. März 2019)

Wäre ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, da der LAVB aus Eigenmitteln auch Besatz durchführt und der Aal evtl. beinhaltet ist.
Auch irrelevant für die Argumentation; feststellbar ist, das Aalbesatz nicht nur aus der Fischereiabgabe finanziert wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. März 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> feststellbar ist, das Aalbesatz nicht nur aus der Fischereiabgabe finanziert wird.



Irrelevant, selbst wenn nur 1% aus der FA kommt, denn die zahlen alle Angler und anscheinend sind Gewässer der Vereine besetzt worden und die Förderung aus der FA hätte gemäß Förderbescheid erwähnt werden müssen


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Gewässerbetreiber? Außer für Paylakes finde ich schon diese Wortwahl völlig fehl am Platz und zeigt auf, das hier Gewässer mit einem Gewerbebetrieb gleich gestellt werden. Das sind sie in der Regel aber nicht. Ein Gewässer ist ein Lebensraum, mit einer Lebensgemeinschaft, aus der wir Angler schöpfen.  Diese Lebensgemeinschaft kann mit weitsichtig und möglichst nachhaltig für Angler interessanter gestaltet werden, wobei diese Eingriffe am Ende oft in die Buchse gehen oder gar ins Auge, wenn man z.B. über Graskarpfen nach denkt.
> 
> 
> Aber unabhängig  von dieser Denkensweise, selbst wenn der Fischereirechtinhaber zur Zahlung herangezogen würde, wo auf dieser Welt macht er das, ohne es den Nutzern in Rechnung zu stellen?
> ...


Es ist sehr wohl ein Unterschied, ob es sich um Gewässerbetreiber oder Angler handelt. Die Interessenlage der jeweiligen Gruppe ist nämlich eine andere. Welches Interesse hat z.B. ein Angler in NRW daran, dass über die FA kostenlose Lehrgänge für Gewässerwarte angeboten werden?

Mit Gewässerbetreibern sind nicht nur die Inhaber von Pay-Lakes gemeint, sondern vor allem die Vereine und Verbände als Pächter von Gewässern. 

Die FA sollte - wie in Österreich - nicht vom Angler, sondern vom Verpächter erhoben werden. Dieser hat ein eigenes wirtschaftliches Interesse an der Verbesserung seines Gewässers. Die FA ist nun einmal eine Sonderabgabe mit Finanzierungsfunktion und für eine solche gibt es enge Regelungen. Für mich ist nicht erkennbar, weshalb es seine Sonderaufgabe der Angler sein soll, den ökologischen Zustand von Gewässern zu finanzieren. Die Angler sind nicht Verursacher des teils schlechten Zustandes von Flüssen und Seen. Nur weil angeln am Wasser stattfindet, sollen die Angler eine "Öko-Abgabe" zahlen? Mit gleichem Recht könnte man eine solche von Sportboot-Fahrern und Badegästen verlangen. Denn die Nutzen das Gewässer auch. 

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es die FA nur weil das Land und die Verbände hiervon profitieren. Durch das Konstrukt der Fischereibeiräte entscheiden die Profiteure der Abgabe auch noch über deren Verwendung. Das öffnet "Missbrauch" Tür und Tor. Völlig unklar bleibt, wie denn die FA den nicht verbandsgebundenen Anglern zugutekommen soll. In Westfalen bekommt man als nicht organisierter Angler nicht einmal eine Jahreskarte für die Kanäle.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die FA sollte - wie in Österreich - nicht vom Angler, sondern vom Verpächter erhoben werden. Dieser hat ein eigenes wirtschaftliches Interesse an der Verbesserung seines Gewässers. Die FA ist nun einmal eine Sonderabgabe mit Finanzierungsfunktion und für eine solche gibt es enge Regelungen.



Ist das in Österreich so? Wirklich?
In Österreich gibt es keine einheitliche Regelung. Die fischereirechtlichen Regelungen bestimmt das einzelne  Bundesland. Somit gibt es 9 unterschiedliche Regelungen.
Für das Bundesland Salzburg: Der Angler benötigt neben dem Fischereischein und der Gewässerkarte auch die gesetzliche Jahresfischerkarte. Letztere ist eine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene jährliche Fischereiumlage, oft auch Steuerkarte genannt. Diese gesetzliche Jahresfischerkarte ist ein "Mitgliedsbeitrag" des Landesfischereiverband Salzburg (kurz: LFVS), welche eine Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechts mit Sitz in Salzburg ist mit bestimmten Behördenaufgaben.


----------



## MarkusZ (25. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die fischereirechtlichen Regelungen bestimmt das einzelne Bundesland. Somit gibt es 9 unterschiedliche Regelungen.



In der Steiermark fließen die Einnahmen aus der Fischerkarte dem Land zu. Mindestens 10% davon sind zur Förderung der Fischerei zu verwenden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es ist sehr wohl ein Unterschied, ob es sich um Gewässerbetreiber oder Angler handelt. Die Interessenlage der jeweiligen Gruppe ist nämlich eine andere. Welches Interesse hat z.B. ein Angler in NRW daran, dass über die FA kostenlose Lehrgänge für Gewässerwarte angeboten werden?
> 
> Mit Gewässerbetreibern sind nicht nur die Inhaber von Pay-Lakes gemeint, sondern vor allem die Vereine und Verbände als Pächter von Gewässern.
> 
> ...


Meinst du ernsthaft es ist sinnvoll seine Meinung gebetsmühlenartig zu wiederholen? Wir sind hier nicht alle doof, aber eben dennoch nicht alle eurer Meinung.

Ob der Verpächter wirklich ein Interesse hat, sein Gewässer bestmöglich zu bewirtschaften, ob er die Kenntnisse hat? 
Wenn nicht, ob er dann bereit ist, die Sachkunde teuer einzukaufen?

Wen er dann dazu befragt? Könnte ja auch durchaus der ambitionierte Biologe sein, der im Artenschutz tätig ist, und ihn vielleicht kostenlos berät?

Warum muss ich gerade schon wieder an die Schildbürger denken?

Und was wenn gemeinnützige Tätigkeiten nicht zwischenfinanziert werden können und eine über lange Zeit geführte Tätigkeit so für ein zwei Jahre ausbleibt?

Geld scheint hier mal wieder kernig am Verstand zu nagen und mit Verlaub, Mehrheiten habt ihr  bisher nicht um euch scharen können.

Ich finde  die Rechtmäßigkeit prüfen verständlich, aber je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr Zweifel kommen auf.


----------



## MarkusZ (25. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich finde die Rechtmäßigkeit prüfen verständlich, aber je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr Zweifel kommen auf.



Wenn die Verwendung unrechtmäßig war, muss dann die Abgabe abgeschafft werden oder reicht es nicht, die Vergabepraxis zu ändern?


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. März 2019)

Wer pauschal denkt, dass Verpächter das Gewässer bestmöglich bewirtschaftet haben möchten oder sich gar für deren Bewirtschaftung interessieren oder auch nur für deren Zustand, Güte, dem könnte man aus meiner Erfahrung mit Verpächtern pauschal unterstellen, noch keine Erfahrung diesbezüglich zu haben ....


----------



## MarkusZ (25. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> noch keine Erfahrung diesbezüglich zu haben



Mein Verein hat Gewässer von der Kommune gepachtet, der Verband pachtet Gewässer von der Schlösser und Seenverwaltung.

Das wäre dann linke Tasche , rechte Tasche.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wenn die Verwendung unrechtmäßig war, muss dann die Abgabe abgeschafft werden oder reicht es nicht, die Vergabepraxis zu ändern?


Ich bin ja kein Jurist, aber eine Anpassung wäre wünschenswert. Nur wie schnell wird sowas umgesetzt? Da werden wir jetzt abwarten müssen was passiert.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja kein Jurist, aber eine Anpassung wäre wünschenswert. Nur wie schnell wird sowas umgesetzt? Da werden wir jetzt abwarten müssen was passiert.


Das sehe ich auch so. Die Abgabe an sich ist ja nicht das Problem, sondern nur ein Teil der daraus finanzierten Projekte. Wenn die FA nicht abgeschafft wird, sollte es reichen, die Richtlinien zur Verwendung anzupassen. Das betrifft nur die zuständige Gremien, sowie die Überprüfung durch die zuständigen Rechnungshöfe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. März 2019)

Warum nicht die FA abschaffen?

In Niedersachsen gibt es diese nicht.
Aber offenbar kommen die Angelvereine und die LFV dort gut damit klar.

Warum soll dies in den andere Bundesländern nicht funktionieren?

Ist natürlich schnell und einfach verdientest Geld.
Dem Angler in die Tasche greifen, zahlen lassen für Leistungen welche eigentlich die Allgemeinheit oder andere Berufsgruppen zahlen müsste.

Zahlen die vielen Vogelkundler auch die FA  für die von Anglern renaturierten Ufer etc.?
Ohne diese viele Arbeit und Geld der Angler wäre so mancher Vogel nicht am Gewässer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. März 2019)

Ich zahle im Jahr 10 Euro, meint irgendjemand ich mache mir da einen Kopf drüber, ob davon 2,3 oder 4 Euro nicht 100% sachgemäß verwendet wird? 

Zumal der Rest ja sinngemäß Verwendung findet.

Manchmal frage ich mich, was man mit der Energie hätte reißen können, wenn man vor Jahren angefangen hätte konstruktiv zu arbeiten, statt immer das Haar in der Suppe zu suchen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. März 2019)

So leicht kommt man an Dein Geld?
Bist Du immer so spendabel?


----------



## Georg Baumann (25. März 2019)

Ich persönlich finde es gut und richtig, dass da mal genauer draufgeschaut wird. Ich finde aber auch, dass mit der FA durchaus viele vernünftige Dinge getan wurden. Das Argument, dass Öffentlichkeit und/oder Betreiber in der Verantwortung stehen, ist zwar durchaus berechtigt. Ich fürchte aber, dass wir einigen Projekten durch kleinliches Beharren auf Grundsätzlichkeiten das WAsser abgraben. Allerdings gibt es aus meiner Sicht keinen Weg einer Überprüfung ohne das genannte Risiko.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. März 2019)

Ich habe kein Verständnis dafür sich ständig so leicht in die Tasche greifen zu lassen.
Hier ein Euro , dort ein Euro.. etc.
Alles sinnvoll.
Bald zahlen wir auch für die Instandsetzung der Strassen.
Strassen benutzen auch Angler.

Und das Beste daran, der Zahler  (Angler) bekommt nicht mal Auskunft was aus der FA bezahlt wird. (NRW)
LFV kassieren das Geld aus der FA und sind ihren Mitgliedern keine Rechenschaft schuldig..


----------



## Forelle2000 (26. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sehe ich in diesem Punkt ebenso.
> 
> ...


----------



## Forelle2000 (26. März 2019)

Wieso soll es über die Verwendung finanzieller Mittel (auch die der FA) in einem Verband keine Rechenschaft geben? Gibt es keine Jahreshauptversammlung? Rechenschaftsbericht? Finanzplan? Bericht der Revisoren? Steuererklärung? Sollte und muss in einem Verband eigentlich immer sein.


----------



## MarkusZ (26. März 2019)

Angler, die nicht im Verband sind müssen aber die Abgabe auch zahlen, Rechenschaft über die Verwendung erhalten sie m.W. nicht.


----------



## Forelle2000 (26. März 2019)

Mir ging es um diese Aussage:
"LFV kassieren das Geld aus der FA und sind ihren Mitgliedern keine Rechenschaft schuldig".
Und da die Zahlen eines Verbandes in der Regel kein Geheimnis sind, dürften auch Nicht-Mitglieder problemlos erfahren wo und wie im Verband mit Geld der FA gearbeitet wird. So richtig kann ich den Hype um die FA nicht verstehen...wenn ich überlege wo und wann ich wie oft etwas bezahle ohne dafür nachweisbar direkt persönlich einen Leistung zu erhalten .....fängt bei der Mineralölsteuer an und hört bei einer Kurtaxe auf....in meinen Augen einen sinnfreie Diskussion, an dem Ende es wieder mal hier um die "bösen Verbände" geht. Wir hier in Sachsen haben keine FA mehr. Ich hätte aber auch kein Problem damit diese zu zahlen. Über diese Mittel haben wir z.B. umfangreichen Fischbesatz für die großen Tagebauseen erhalten, das Lachsprogramm wurde darüber mit bezahlt, aber auch die kostenfreie Zeitschrift für Angler und Fischer wurde damit teilweise finanziert.


----------



## Forelle2000 (26. März 2019)

Und mal ganz am Rande, auch Behörden müssen Rechenschaft über die Verwendung öffentlicher Mittel (z.B. FA) abgeben. Ich persönlich erhalte auch nicht vom Finanzminister eine Rechenschaft über die Verwendung z.B. meiner KFZ Steuer. Aber mit etwas Mühe wäre es sicher möglich die Einnahmen und den Verwendungszweck herauszubekommen.  Und wenn damit dann z.B. Fahrradwege gebaut würde....wobei Fahrradfahrer ja bekanntlich keine KFZ-Steuer bezahlen...auch gut.


----------



## fishhawk (26. März 2019)

Hallo,



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Und wenn damit dann z.B. Fahrradwege gebaut würde....wobei Fahrradfahrer ja bekanntlich keine KFZ-Steuer bezahlen...auch gut.



Schlechtes Beispiel, weil Steuern keine Zweckbindung haben. Mit der KfZ-Steuer könnte man auch Merkels Flugzeugträger bauen, mit  der Fischereiabgabe eher nicht und mit ner Straßenverkehrsabgabe auch nicht.

Ich hab meine Fischereiabgabe schon vor Jahren im Voraus bezahlt, bin also eigentlich eh nicht betroffen.

Ich finde ne zweckgebundene Abgabe für die Förderung der Fischbestände und Gewässer durchaus gut, auch wenn sie mir als Angler nicht immer unmittelbar zu Gute kommt.

Trotzdem sollte das m.E. schon alles rechtskonform erhoben und verwendet werden.

Und dass gerade nicht organiserte Angler da etwas genauer hinsehen, kann ich auch durchaus verstehen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (26. März 2019)

Gut, ich wollte aber damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass wir vielfältig zur Kasse gebeten werden ohne Einfluss auf die Verwendung zu haben.  ...ich hatte auch das Beispiel Kurtaxe aufgeführt. Und sorry, ich glaube dem nicht organsierten Angler geht vieles am Allerwertesten vorbei....sonst wäre er in der Regel organisiert.  Wie sagen die in der Regel? ich will nur angeln...das muss aber letztendlich jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. März 2019)

Es kommt nicht darauf an, ob der einzelne Angler Einfluss auf die Verwendung hat. Eine Sonderabgabe mit Finanzierungsfunktion ist zweckgebunden zu verwenden. Dies gilt im übrigen auch für die Kurtaxe. Der Angler hat aber einen Anspruch darauf, dass die Abgabe rechtmäßig eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (26. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Wieso soll es über die Verwendung finanzieller Mittel (auch die der FA) in einem Verband keine Rechenschaft geben? Gibt es keine Jahreshauptversammlung? Rechenschaftsbericht? Finanzplan? Bericht der Revisoren? Steuererklärung? Sollte und muss in einem Verband eigentlich immer sein.



Nicht für die LFV Mitglieder  in NRW einsehbar. Ist leider Fakt


----------



## fishhawk (26. März 2019)

Hallo,



Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Nicht für die LFV Mitglieder  in NRW einsehbar. Ist leider Fakt



Kenne mich in NRW nicht aus, aber könnte mir vorstellen, dass der einzelne Angler/Beitragszahler da keinen Einblick hat, evtl.  die Delegierten der Bezirksverbände.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (26. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Kenne mich in NRW nicht aus, aber könnte mir vorstellen, dass der einzelne Angler/Beitragszahler da keinen Einblick hat, evtl.  die Delegierten der Bezirksverbände.


Noch einmal
Die Mitglieder der LFV in NRW bekommen keine Zahlen.
Die LFV sin nur dem Umweltministerium zur Rechenschaft/ Auskunft verpflichtet.


----------



## torstenhtr (26. März 2019)

Ich denke das geht etwas durcheinander - zumindestens hier in BB erhebt die FA die Fischereibehörde und nicht der Verband (hier LAVB). D.h. die Behörde wäre für Auskünfte zuständig. Jedoch ist das aktuell nicht transparent; ohne Kleine Anfrage der Grünen gäbe es keine Aussagen.


----------



## kati48268 (26. März 2019)

Ein Argument fällt hier leider völlig unter den Tisch:

Wenn die FA Aufgaben des Staates/Landes finanziert, braucht der sich um diese schlichtweg nicht mehr zu kümmern, sondern lacht über die dummen Abgabe-Leistenden.
Nicht umsonst plädierte der Vertreter des Umweltministeriums NRW auf der JHV eindeutig für die FA,
denn das Budget seines Hauses wäre eigentlich dran, Natur-, Artenschutz zu finanzieren.

Man muss doch anders rechnen, denn rechtlich sauber wäre:
das Land leistet den Teil seiner Aufgaben aus dem Steuertopf,
die FA wird für den ihr bestimmten Zweck verwendet,
= viel mehr Geld, welches im Sinne von Anglern, organisierten wie nichtorganisierten, verwendet werden kann!

All diejenigen, denen es am Allerwertesten vorbei geht, ob die FA zweckentfremdet eingesetzt wird,
verzichten auf dieses "viel mehr"!

Es müsste sogar im Interesse der Verbände sein, dass beide Leistungen tatsächlich geleistet & verwendet werden, denn sie könnten als freie Träger natürlich auch staatliche Aufgaben im Auftrag des Landes übernehmen.


----------



## kati48268 (26. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Die Mitglieder der LFV in NRW bekommen keine Zahlen.


Das stimmt "so" für den LFV Westfalen und Lippe m.M.n. nicht (bei den anderen; den Rheinischen & den Westfälischen Angelfischern: keine Ahnung).
Natürlich gibt es einen Rechenschaftsbericht, eine Einnahmen-/Ausgabenrechnung.
Die wird vorgelesen, nicht etwa an die Wand geworfen, obwohl Beamer, etc. während der sonstigen Veranstaltung genutzt werden.
Die Daten werden aber nicht so eindeutig deklariert; _"das aus Beiträgen, dieses aus FA"_.
Wenn man nun schnell genug mitschreiben könnte & würde, wäre man mit Sachkenntnis in der Lage zusammenzureimen, was woher & so.
Ausserdem kann man natürlich Fragen stellen.
Ausserdem kann jeder angeschlossene Verein abseits der JHV einen Termin in der Geschäftsstelle machen, Bücher einsehen und sich einiges erklären lassen.

Problem: das alles interessiert auf der JHV wirklich keine Sau!
Das Publikum auf einem Parteitag in China ist um einiges interessierter & kritischer.
Das sage ich nicht mal besonders scherzhaft.

PS: öffentlich einsehbar ist das hier:
https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/pdf/jahresbericht_2018_web.pdf?m=1552295969&


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Und mal ganz am Rande, auch Behörden müssen Rechenschaft über die Verwendung öffentlicher Mittel (z.B. FA) abgeben.



Es war nicht einfach an die Daten für SH zu gelangen, aber es gab halt Wege...


----------



## Nemo (26. März 2019)

Wenn es tatsächlich der Angelfischerei hier in NRW zugute käme, gerne verteilt auf ob kurz-, mittel-, und langfristige Maßnahmen, wäre ich auch bereit, deutlich mehr zu zahlen.
Warum aber mit dem Geld der Freizeitfischer die Berufsfischer gefördert werden sollten, sehe ich nicht ein. Das sollten komplett getrennte Töpfe sein. Das spricht auch nicht gegen das Argument, dass beide Gruppen davon profitieren. Wenn angeblich beide Gruppen jeweils von den anderen profitieren, wäre es ja immer noch ausgeglichen, aber die Töpfe wären getrennt und könnten dann auch gezielt für die jeweiligen Zwecke verwendet werden.


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Noch einmal
> Die Mitglieder der LFV in NRW bekommen keine Zahlen.
> Die LFV sin nur dem Umweltministerium zur Rechenschaft/ Auskunft verpflichtet.


Noch einmal: Stimmt so nicht, sorry. Auch die LVF sind eingetragene Vereine mit Mitgliedern, einer notwendigen JHV, Bilanz etc. Wenn Du etwas nicht kennst, heißt es nicht automatisch, dass es so etwas nicht gibt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Noch einmal: Stimmt so nicht, sorry. Auch die LVF sind eingetragene Vereine mit Mitgliedern, einer notwendigen JHV, Bilanz etc. Wenn Du etwas nicht kennst, heißt es nicht automatisch, dass es so etwas nicht gibt.


Woher nimmst du, dass die genaue Bilanz allen Mitgliedern veröffentlicht werden muss? Die Zahlen müssen lediglich den Kassenprüfern offengelegt werden!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Noch einmal: Stimmt so nicht, sorry. Auch die LVF sind eingetragene Vereine mit Mitgliedern, einer notwendigen JHV, Bilanz etc. Wenn Du etwas nicht kennst, heißt es nicht automatisch, dass es so etwas nicht gibt.


 
Kati hat es ins richtige Licht gerückt. Zitat:"Die Daten werden aber nicht so eindeutig deklariert; _"das aus Beiträgen, dieses aus FA"_."

Und um mit Bilanzen arbeiten zu können reicht kein runterrasseln in der JHV.

Und auch nicht 1h in der Geschäftsstelle des LFV.

Auch muss der LFV seinen Mitgliedern keine Rechenschaft über die Verwendung der FA machen.

Das Geld kommt vom Umweltministerium. Und nur diesem ist der LFV Rechenschaft schuldig.
Der Verwendungszweck der FA wird wahrscheinlich nicht mal dem Kassenprüfer vorgelegt.


----------



## torstenhtr (27. März 2019)

Kolja:


> Woher nimmst du, dass die genaue Bilanz allen Mitgliedern veröffentlicht werden muss? Die Zahlen müssen lediglich den Kassenprüfern offengelegt werden!


§ 27 Abs. 3 § 666 BGB
Auskunftspflicht besteht gegenüber der Mitgliederversammlung

Lese auch das interessante Urteil in diesem Zusammenhang:
OLG Hamm, Urteil vom 30.07.2014 - 8 U 10/14

Voraussetzung für Auskunft gegenüber Mitgliedern ist "ein berechtigtes Interesse".

Artikel zu diesem Thema:
http://www.kleingaertner-hot.de/nessler_auskunftsrecht.pdf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. März 2019)

Schon mal versucht eine mündliche Auskunft  zu püfen, zu hinterfragen etc.?

Die folgende Aussage von Herr DR. Hagemeyer wird doch nicht an den Haaren herbei gezogen sein?

Zitat:"Das ist nach meiner Auffassung nur möglich, weil die zahlende Basis nicht darüber informiert wird was mit ihrem Geld passiert. Stattdessen werden für die Vereine Dienstleistungen großzügig angeboten, die allerdings von den Anglern vorher schon bezahlt wurden. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die ausgeschriebene Stelle auch noch aus der Fischereiabgabe bezahlt werden sollte, ähnlich wie die Stelle von Herrn Niepagenkämper für das Unternehmen LFV Westfalen und Lippe e.V. in Münster mit ca. 80000 Euro pro Jahr - unkontrollierbar für die Angler, *weil Berichtspflicht besteht nur gegenüber dem Ministerium*."

Als langjähriger amtierender 1. Vorsitzender des LWAF wird er sich doch im Vereinsrecht auskennen.



Oder muss man jetzt die Frage stellen welche Gelder der FA gehen über schwarze Kanäle an die Angestellten des LFV?


----------



## Lajos1 (27. März 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Kolja:
> 
> § 27 Abs. 3 § 666 BGB
> Auskunftspflicht besteht gegenüber der Mitgliederversammlung
> ...



Hallo,

Auskunftspflicht gegenüber der Mitgliederversammlung ja. Dem einzelnen Mitglied gegenüber nicht.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. März 2019)

Als eingetragener Verein (was auch mit Sicherheit die LFV sind) muss du dich gewissen gesetzlichen Prozedere unterwerfen. Dazu zählt auch die Abgabe einer Steuererklärung, Bericht von der jährlichen HV, Protokolle davon etc. Habe ich alles gerade aktuell durch. Kosten Steuerberater ca. 4000 €. Eine jährliche JHV ist z.B. gesetzliche Pflicht. Dort werden die Finanzen des letzten Jahres abgerechnet, das Präsidium entlastet und der neue Haushalt beschlossen. Die Unterlagen dazu müssen fristgerecht den Mitgliedern zugehen.
Jeder Verein ist verpflichtet dies Angaben zu machen von PETA über den ADAC bis hin zum letzten Kleingartenverein. Ansonsten verlieren sie ihre Gemeinnützigkeit.

Jetzt meine Frage: Welcher LFV in NRW soll das sein, der keinen Zahlen an seinen Mitglieder gibt? In der Regel gibt es Zuwendungen aus der FA immer zweckbezogen. Und die tauchen da auch so auf im Finanzbericht.

Also noch mal: *Welche LFV haben keinen Finanzplan*? *Welche LFV führt keine JHV durch*? *Welcher LFV bekommt Zuwendungen (siehe Einnahmen ) aus der FA*? Können wir mal konkret mit Hausnummern arbeiten?

Zuerst wird behauptet: die Mitglieder bekommen keine Zahlen....das wird widerleg...dann wird gesagt...ja aber die Daten werden nicht richtig deklariert, wahrscheinlich nicht mal den Revisoren vorgelegt. Gibt es dafür Kenntnisse oder nur Mutmaßung?
*Bitte mal konkret das Roß mit Reiter nennen*.

Es werden ohne viel Sachkenntnis einfach mal Sachen in dem Raum gestellt...Hauptsache man kann irgendwas "negatives" von sich geben..wer rasselt den was und wo runter?
Kommt ihr mal mit konkreten Fakten?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Als eingetragener Verein (was auch mit Sicherheit die LFV sind) muss du dich gewissen gesetzlichen Prozedere unterwerfen. Dazu zählt auch die Abgabe einer Steuererklärung, Bericht von der jährlichen HV, Protokolle davon etc. Habe ich alles gerade aktuell durch. Kosten Steuerberater ca. 4000 €. Eine jährliche JHV ist z.B. gesetzliche Pflicht. Dort werden die Finanzen des letzten Jahres abgerechnet, das Präsidium entlastet und der neue Haushalt beschlossen. Die Unterlagen dazu müssen fristgerecht den Mitgliedern zugehen.
> Jeder Verein ist verpflichtet dies Angaben zu machen von PETA über den ADAC bis hin zum letzten Kleingartenverein. Ansonsten verlieren sie ihre Gemeinnützigkeit.
> 
> Jetzt meine Frage: Welcher LFV in NRW soll das sein, der keinen Zahlen an seinen Mitglieder gibt? In der Regel gibt es Zuwendungen aus der FA immer zweckbezogen. Und die tauchen da auch so auf im Finanzbericht.
> ...




Zum "Alles nochmal":
Hat keiner behauptet.

Auch den folgenden Absatz hat so keiner behauptet.

Mal daran gedacht, dass diese mangelnde Sachkentniss zu Stande kommt weil es keine klaren Informationen der LFV in NRW gibt?

Ich frage mich gerade ob Du überhaupt "zu gehört" hast?

Hast du die Aussage von Dr. Hagemeyer gelesen und verstanden?

Kennst Du überhaupt die Strukturen der LFV in NRW?
Du weisst schon, dass die Verteilung der FA über den Fischereiverband NRW läuft?


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Auskunftspflicht gegenüber der Mitgliederversammlung ja. Dem einzelnen Mitglied gegenüber nicht.
> 
> ...


Stimmt nicht, jedes Mitglied hat das Recht in die Unterlagen Einsicht zu nehmen. Natürlich wirst Du in der JHV eine Bilanz vorstellen die allgemeinverständlich ist.
Eine zusammengefasste. Ausgaben zu Fahrtkosten z.B. werden halt als Fahrtkosten 5.345,40 € dargelegt, ohne jede einzelne Fahrt aufzulisten. Ist doch wohl klar, oder? 
Können wir mal wieder mit konkreten Sachen arbeiten? Wo wurde einem Mitglied eines LFV die Einsicht in die Unterlagen verweigert?  Dabei muss man immer das Wort Mitglied definieren. Mitglied im Bundesverband DAFV sind Landesanglerverbände z.B. nennen wir ihn Y. Dieser kann in seiner Funktion Einsicht in Unterlagen nehmen. Ein einzelner Angler, der Mitglied im Verein X ist, der wiederum im Landesverband Y Mitglied ist, dagegen nicht.


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Zum "Alles nochmal":
> Hat keiner behauptet.
> 
> Auch den folgenden Absatz hat so keiner behauptet.
> ...


Noch einmal
Die Mitglieder der LFV in NRW bekommen keine Zahlen.
Die LFV sin nur dem Umweltministerium zur Rechenschaft/ Auskunft verpflichtet.


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. März 2019)

Deine Worte. Bitte welche LFV geben keine Zahlen raus? Kannst Du die mir mal konkret benennen?


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. März 2019)

Deine Worte: 1. Die Mitglieder der LFV in NRW bekommen keine Zahlen. 2. Du unterstellst den LFV "schwarze" Kassen. Hast Du dafür Beweise?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. März 2019)

Es geht um die Zahlen der FA.
Dies wurde von Kati auch bestätigt.
Es wird nicht aufgeschlüsselt.

Und Deine Frage welchen LFV es betrifft zeigt nur Du kennst die Verbandsstruktur in NRW nicht.
Es spielt auch keine Rolle.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Deine Worte: 1. Die Mitglieder der LFV in NRW bekommen keine Zahlen. 2. Du unterstellst den LFV "schwarze" Kassen. Hast Du dafür Beweise?



ich habe nichts unterstellt.
Verdreh mir bitte nicht die Wörter im Mund

Ich habe eine Frage gestellt.

Aber offenbar unterstelltst Du Herrn Dr. Hagemeyer beim Thema FA zu lügen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (27. März 2019)

Bitte zurück zur FISCHEREIABGABE! 

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass das hier etwas durcheinander geht. Nochmal ganz deutlich: Die Fischereiabgabe hat erstmal GAR NICHTS mit Verbänden zu tun. Sie ist gesetzlich verankert, betrifft alle Angler des Bundeslandes und wird - soweit ich weiß - in allen Ländern, die sie erheben, behördlich eingenommen und verwaltet. 

Verbände sind ANTRAGSTELLER und können sich mit Projekten, etc. um Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe bewerben. 

Heißt in Bezug auf die Transparenz: Die Behörden müssten öffentlich machen, für was und in welcher Höhe Mittel aus der Fischereiabgabe bewilligt werden. Das ist leider nicht immer einfach zu bekommen, was ich persönlich ein starkes Stück finde. 

Vereine/Verbände müssen ihren Mitgliedern Rechenschaft über Finanzen, etc. ablegen. Das hat aber rein formal erstmal gar nichts mit der Fischereiabgabe zu tun. Natürlich muss aber auftauchen, wenn Mittel aus der FA akquiriert wurden.


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. März 2019)

Habe ich nicht behauptet. Aber auch seine Ausführungen fußen nicht auf Tatsachen, sondern auf *Vermutungen*....Und bei seiner Behauptung, dass der LFV nur dem Ministerium bei Ausgaben aus der FA rechenschaftspflichtig ist, irrt er einfach. Haben jetzt hier doch etliche geschrieben, oder? Ausgaben aus der FA in NRW gibt nur auf Antrag und nur projektbezogen. Nicht pauschal. Und natürlich muss der Projektverantwortliche rechtlich verbindlich dem Geldgeber nachweisen, für was er sein Geld genutzt hat. Deine schwarze Kassen sind da Unsinn.
Der Vorstand eine LFV ist auch in seiner JHV rechenschaftspflichtig über Einnahmen und Ausgaben für Projekte aus der FA. Das aber nicht aus den Rechtsvorgaben der Verfügung zu den FA sondern aus dem Vereinsrecht heraus.


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> ..Nochmal ganz deutlich: Die Fischereiabgabe hat erstmal GAR NICHTS mit Verbänden zu tun. Sie ist gesetzlich verankert, betrifft alle Angler des Bundeslandes und wird - soweit ich weiß - in allen Ländern, die sie erheben, behördlich eingenommen und verwaltet.
> ...
> Verbände sind ANTRAGSTELLER und können sich mit Projekten, etc. um Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe bewerben.


Das ist jetzt aber Theorie aus dem Hörsaal.
In SH war es doch sogar so, dass die Verbände in dem Gremium sitzen, welches die Mittel verteilt,
wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe.

Ich bin kein Jurist.
Schau ich mir aber die blanke Panik an, die in den betroffenen Verbandsvorständen herrscht,
gibt mir diese zumindest das Gefühl, die wissen genau, dass Vergabe & Verwendung jahrzehntelang nicht rechtskonform gelaufen ist.
Wenn doch alles sauber wäre, hätte doch niemand von denen etwas zu befürchten, hm?


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. März 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber Theorie aus dem Hörsaal.
> In SH war es doch sogar so, dass die Verbände in dem Gremium sitzen, welches die Mittel verteilt,
> wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe.
> 
> ...


Ist doch jetzt nicht schlimm, sondern eher gut, dass die Verbände (wie in SH) mit in dem Gremium sitzen die über die Vergabe entscheiden. Oder? So sollte es überall sein, das die jeweiligen Landesverbände mit entscheiden...Wer wenn nicht die organisierten Vertreter der Angler in den Ländern? Jeden einzelnen unorganisierten Angler zu fragen ist ja etwas problematisch.
In der Regel gibt es über die Vergabe solcher Mittel eine Richtlinie, die peinlichst eingehalten wird.  
Was Du so alles weißt...blanke Panik in den betroffenen Verbandsvorständen? *Wer sind diese Vorstände wo diese Panik herrscht und woraus schließt Du das* ? Kannst Du mir diese Vorstände benennen?

Und daraus schließt Du, dass dort betrogen wurde auf gut deutsch?  Immer wieder erfrischend wie Zusammenhänge herbeigeredet werden.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. März 2019)

Für SH gibt es da eine Richtlinie, wie man an das Geld kommt, die findet man hier:

https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/D...ads/Richtlinie.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2

in Verbindung hiermit:

https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/D...Fischhorizonte.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1

Da sieht man dann auch gleich schon, wie viel Geld für was für Besatz ausgegeben werden kann.


Die Fördermittel kann jeder beantragen, der entsprechende Projektanträge stellt, also auch jeder private Angler, wenn er das fundiert hinbekommt.

Man sollte aber als Mindestgrundlage schon einmal einen von der Fischereibehörde genehmigten Hegeplan vorweisen können, in dem die Dinge aus dem Förderantrag enthalten sind, dafür muss man Fischereiberechtig und Hegeberechtigt sein.

Die meisten schrecken davor zurück, weil man in der Regel 25% der Gesamtsumme selbst tragen muss, man bekommt also nur 75% des Gesamtbetrages erstattet. Hinzukommt, dass man den kompletten Betrag auch erst einmal vorschießen muss und im Anschluss  den Zuschuss beantragen kann, weil man erst dann die Kosten belegen kann...., das bringt zumindest regelmäßig die Antragsteller in Bredouille, weil die Zahlung oft erst lange Zeit nach Antragstellung ausgezahlt wird.

Hat man also ein Gesamtvolumen von 100.000,-€, muss man schon ein gut gepolstertes Konto haben, um in Vorkasse gehen zu können... und am Ende dazu noch 25.000,-€ selbst investieren muss. Dazu Muss man während des Projektes und im Anschluss ein fachliches Monitoring betreiben, um einen Erfolg oder Misserfolg der Maßnahme gegenüber der Fischereibehörde zu belegen..., man benötigt also einen offiziell anerkannten Fischereibiologen als Begleitpersonal.

Fischbesatz wird ausschließlich in offenen Gewässern gefördert, die einen ungehinderten Zugang zu den Küsten haben, für geschlossenen Vereinsgewässer gibt es da nichts, der Besatz kommt also grundsätzlich allen Anglern zu Gute. Da kommen zumindest unzählige der gefangenen Lachse und Meerforellen her, die in der Nord- oder Ostsee schwimmen und von jedem Angler gefangen werden können.

Ich bin selbst gespannt, was daraus wird, weiß zumindest, dass kaum ein Verein noch irgend etwas an Besatz-, oder Abfischaktionen an den Gewässern machen wird, wenn die Förderung wegfällt. Andere Behörden können das ebenso nicht leisten.

Also wird im Ergebnis beim Wegfall der Förderung jeglicher Besatz mit Meerforellen, Aalen, Lachsen, Quappen oder anderen Fischarten wohl Geschichte sein.

Der Antrag von Lars für die Touristikstudie dürfte wohl hierunter fallen:

_2.1.6 Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für die Fischerei, sofern sie von überörtlicher Bedeutung ist._

Was da nun im Fischereivergabeausschuss gellaufen ist und was nicht, keine Ahnung. Der Vergabeausschuss ist aber lediglich anzuhören, die Entscheidung trifft alleine die Behörde (Nr. 7.2 Abs. 3 der Richtlinie).

Ich habe selbst auch schon einen Antrag gestellt, der abgelehnt wurde, ich bin da allerdings entspannter.


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. März 2019)

Hintergrund ist doch letztendlich die (angedrohte Klage) von Kolja Kreder gegen die (aus seiner Sicht) zur sehr verbandsbezogene Verwendung der FA. Korrekt? Das mag daher rühren, dass letztendlich die Verbände sicherlich mit am stärksten Projekte entwickeln und einreichen.  Wer wenn nicht die?
Dort sitzen in der Regel die Fachleute und auch die organsierten Interessenvertreter der Angler.

Wieviel Anträge zu Verwendung der FA in NRW lagen den von nicht organsierten Anglern oder Dritten vor? Ich vermute mal null. Lass mich aber gern belehren.

Das dann diese Verbände sich gegen eine Klage aussprechen und sich hinter vorgehaltener Hand "not amused" zeigen, kannst Du Ihnen schwer anlasten. Daraus wiederum ein langjährigen Betrug mit der FA zu konstruieren und von blanker Panik bei den Vorständen der LV,s zu sprechen, gut, dafür braucht es eine gewisse geistige freie Kreativität.


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> ...Was Du so alles weißt...blanke Panik in den betroffenen Verbandsvorständen? *...*


Was ich darüber schreiben konnte, wurde bereits geschrieben.
Und über weitere Gespräche, Informationen, Interna, etc. werde ich dir & hier sicherlich nichts schreiben. 

Ansonsten: die Kugel rollt, nichts geht mehr, wir werden weiter sehen, wenn klar ist, ob sie auf rot oder schwarz gelandet ist.
Wenn doch alles rechtens war & ist, muss sich ja auch niemand Sorgen machen, dass der Goldesel in Zukunft aufhört zu sch***en.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Bitte zurück zur FISCHEREIABGABE!
> 
> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass das hier etwas durcheinander geht. Nochmal ganz deutlich: Die Fischereiabgabe hat erstmal GAR NICHTS mit Verbänden zu tun. Sie ist gesetzlich verankert, betrifft alle Angler des Bundeslandes und wird - soweit ich weiß - in allen Ländern, die sie erheben, behördlich eingenommen und verwaltet.
> 
> ...


Im ersten Teil richtig. Die FA in NRW wird gemäß LFischG erhoben und fließt der oberen Fischereibehörden bei den Regierungspräsidenten zu. Nach dem LFischG ist ein Fischereibeirat einzurichten, der Vorschläge für die Verwendung der FA macht. Die obere Fischereibehörde entscheidet, ob sie den Vorschlägen nachkommt. Faktisch werden die Vorschläge des Beirats 1 : 1 übernommen. Faktisch entscheidet also der Beirat über die Verwendung der FA. Der beirat ist seinerseits mehrheitlich mit Vertretern des Landesfischereiverbandes (LFV) NRW besetzt. Der LFV NRW hat drei Mitglieder, nämlich die drei LVs in NRW. Praktisch sitzten damit aus jedem LV 2 Mitglieder im Beirat und die entscheiden dann halt.  Wie, kann man sich vorstellen.

Zu den Vereinsfinanzen: Was offengelegt wird, bestimmt die Satzung. Die bestimmt aber meistens nur, dass die Kasse durch Kassenprüfer geprüft wird. Bei RhFV gibt es sogar eine Finanzordnung. Die JHV erhält einen Jahresbericht. Der enthält die Position: Zuschüsse, die aus öffentlichen Mitteln bereitgestellt werden (Europäische Union, Bundesrepublik Deutschland, Land NRW, Landessportbund NRW e.V., Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V., etc.) - Mit anderen WOrten die Zuschüsse aus der FA müssen nicht gesondert aufgeführt werden. 

Also Rechenschaft ja, aber wie und vor allem wie detaiert ist damit nicht gesagt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht behauptet. Aber auch seine Ausführungen fußen nicht auf Tatsachen, sondern auf *Vermutungen*....Und bei seiner Behauptung, dass der LFV nur dem Ministerium bei Ausgaben aus der FA rechenschaftspflichtig ist, irrt er einfach. Haben jetzt hier doch etliche geschrieben, oder? Ausgaben aus der FA in NRW gibt nur auf Antrag und nur projektbezogen. Nicht pauschal. Und natürlich muss der Projektverantwortliche rechtlich verbindlich dem Geldgeber nachweisen, für was er sein Geld genutzt hat. Deine schwarze Kassen sind da Unsinn.
> Der Vorstand eine LFV ist auch in seiner JHV rechenschaftspflichtig über Einnahmen und Ausgaben für Projekte aus der FA. Das aber nicht aus den Rechtsvorgaben der Verfügung zu den FA sondern aus dem Vereinsrecht heraus.


Zur Rechenschaft s. o. - Schwarze Kassen würde ich nicht unterstellen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ist doch jetzt nicht schlimm, sondern eher gut, dass die Verbände (wie in SH) mit in dem Gremium sitzen die über die Vergabe entscheiden. Oder? So sollte es überall sein, das die jeweiligen Landesverbände mit entscheiden...Wer wenn nicht die organisierten Vertreter der Angler in den Ländern? Jeden einzelnen unorganisierten Angler zu fragen ist ja etwas problematisch.
> In der Regel gibt es über die Vergabe solcher Mittel eine Richtlinie, die peinlichst eingehalten wird.
> Was Du so alles weißt...blanke Panik in den betroffenen Verbandsvorständen? *Wer sind diese Vorstände wo diese Panik herrscht und woraus schließt Du das* ? Kannst Du mir diese Vorstände benennen?
> 
> Und daraus schließt Du, dass dort betrogen wurde auf gut deutsch?  Immer wieder erfrischend wie Zusammenhänge herbeigeredet werden.


Wie bitte? - Ok, es hätte Charm, wenn ich darüber entscheiden dürfte, wie viel Kindergeld ich vom Staat bekomme. Jetzt im Ernst. Wenn der Zuwendungsempfänger faktisch über die Vergabe der Zuwendung entscheidet, dann hat das mit Rechtsstaat nichts mehr zu tun. Genau dies ist doch der Grund, warum nahezu die gesamte FA in den Taschen der drei Verbänden in NRW landet. Und ich will beim besten willen nicht, dass der potenzielle Zuwendungsempfänger über die Zuwendung entscheidet. 

Die Richtlinie für die Vergabe halte ich für rechtswidrig. Dabei brauche ich eigentlich nur auf den Hinweis des OVG Münster zu der Jagdabgabe zu verweisen.


----------



## Grünknochen (27. März 2019)

Für was denn Rechenschaft?
Wenn ich Mittel aus der FA im Wege einer Zuwendung nach LHO bekommen habe, muss ich nach Abschluss des Projektes die zweckentsprechende Verwendung der Mittel (plus ggfs. Eigenanteil) auf der Basis des der Bewilligung zugrunde liegenden Kosten- und Finanzierungsplans gegenüber der Behörde über Rechnungen/ sonstige Belege nachweisen. Gibt es keine Beanstandungen, ist das Thema durch.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Hintergrund ist doch letztendlich die (angedrohte Klage) von Kolja Kreder gegen die (aus seiner Sicht) zur sehr verbandsbezogene Verwendung der FA. Korrekt? Das mag daher rühren, dass letztendlich die Verbände sicherlich mit am stärksten Projekte entwickeln und einreichen.  Wer wenn nicht die?
> Dort sitzen in der Regel die Fachleute und auch die organsierten Interessenvertreter der Angler.
> 
> Wieviel Anträge zu Verwendung der FA in NRW lagen den von nicht organsierten Anglern oder Dritten vor? Ich vermute mal null. Lass mich aber gern belehren.
> ...


Die Klagen sind bereits eingereicht und zwar für NRW und für SH.

Die Anträge sind derart komplex, dass ein einfacher Vereinsvorstand nicht in der Lage ist, diesen zu stellen. Zudem ist damit nicht gesagt, dass der Antrag bewilligt wird, denn hierüber berät der Beirat, der mehrheitlich aus den LVs besteht. Was meinst du, wie wahrscheinlich es da ist, dass Der Beirat eine Zuwendung an einen Verein, der in keinem der LVs ist beschließt und vorschlägt? Dein Ansatz scheint mir sehr blauäugig, um nicht naiv zu sagen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. März 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die meisten schrecken davor zurück, weil man in der Regel 25% der Gesamtsumme selbst tragen muss, man bekommt also nur 75% des Gesamtbetrages erstattet. Hinzukommt, dass man den kompletten Betrag auch erst einmal vorschießen muss und im Anschluss  den Zuschuss beantragen kann, weil man erst dann die Kosten belegen kann...., das bringt zumindest regelmäßig die Antragsteller in Bredouille, weil die Zahlung oft erst lange Zeit nach Antragstellung ausgezahlt wird.
> 
> Hat man also ein Gesamtvolumen von 100.000,-€, muss man schon ein gut gepolstertes Konto haben, um in Vorkasse gehen zu können... und am Ende dazu noch 25.000,-€ selbst investieren muss. Dazu Muss man während des Projektes und im Anschluss ein fachliches Monitoring betreiben, um einen Erfolg oder Misserfolg der Maßnahme gegenüber der Fischereibehörde zu belegen..., man benötigt also einen offiziell anerkannten Fischereibiologen als Begleitpersonal.
> 
> Fischbesatz wird ausschließlich in offenen Gewässern gefördert, die einen ungehinderten Zugang zu den Küsten haben, für geschlossenen Vereinsgewässer gibt es da nichts, der Besatz kommt also grundsätzlich allen Anglern zu Gute. Da kommen zumindest unzählige der gefangenen Lachse und Meerforellen her, die in der Nord- oder Ostsee schwimmen und von jedem Angler gefangen werden können.



Das ist so nicht richtig! Es werden auch Seen besetzt, zum Beispiel der Schaalsee. Die Förderung des Projektes "Fischhorizonte" erfolgt zu 100% aus der FIschereiabgabe. Viele andere Projekte werden neben der Fischereiabgabe auch durch dem EMFF gefördert. Es ist auch nicht richtig, dass man grundsätzlich in Vorleistung gehen muss. Förderfähige Maßnahmen können im Einzelfall förderunschädlich vor Erteilung eines Zuwendungsbescheides begonnen werden, sofern die Bewilligungsbehörde dem vom Begünstigten zu beantragenden und zu begründenden vorzeitigen Maßnahmenbeginn vorher schriftlich zugestimmt hat. Eine gängige Praxis hier im Land zwischen den Meeren...

Auch falsch ist, dass jeder Angler Zuwendungen gewährt bekommen kann. Einen Antrag kann man stellen, jedoch ist man nicht berechtigt, die Zuwendung zu erhalten. Die Eigenleistung muss zudem nicht finanzieller Art sein, sondern kann auch Arbeitslestung sein und wird dann mit 10.- Euro/ Stunde abgerechnet.

Unseren Antrag hat man abgelehnt, da man für ÖA für Fischerei keine 100% Förderung genehmigen wollte. Interessanterweise hat der LSFV SH einen fünfstelligen Betrag "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zur Fischerei" mit 100% genehmigt bekommen. Nur noch mal erwähnt, warum ich u.a. böse bin und fehlende Gerechtigkeit bemängel. 

Ich denke es wird auch zukünftig Fischbesatz geben. Eventuell muss man dann einfach bei den Ottern oder Edelkrebsen einsparen....


----------



## Grünknochen (27. März 2019)

Das Zuwendungsrecht ist schon ne lustige Materie...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Dort sitzen in der Regel die Fachleute und auch die organsierten Interessenvertreter der Angler.


 Die Formulierung finde ich geil! Auf der einen Seite die Fachleute und dann sitzen da die keine Ahnung haben- nämlich die Interessenvertreter der Angler! Endlich hast Du es erkannt....



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Wieviel Anträge zu Verwendung der FA in NRW lagen den von nicht organsierten Anglern oder Dritten vor? Ich vermute mal null. Lass mich aber gern belehren.



In NRW kann ich das Dir nicht beantworten, in SH können nichtorganisierte Angler keine Zuwendungen erhalten. Die müssen nur bezahlen... Um mal wieder auf das Thema Gerechtigkeit zurückzukommen.



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Das dann diese Verbände sich gegen eine Klage aussprechen und sich hinter vorgehaltener Hand "not amused" zeigen, kannst Du Ihnen schwer anlasten.


 Klar sind die not amused, ist es doch vorbei mit "ohne Sorge Gelder verteilen". Übrigens weiß ich, dass in SH nicht alle Beteiligten entspannt sind...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (28. März 2019)

[


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. März 2019)

@forelle: Ich stimme Dir


kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber Theorie aus dem Hörsaal.
> In SH war es doch sogar so, dass die Verbände in dem Gremium sitzen, welches die Mittel verteilt,
> wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe.
> 
> ...



Klar war das theoretisch. Aber man muss die Systematik dahinter verstehen. Wie es genau in SH mit der Vergabe läuft, weiß ich nicht, aber rein formal dürfte es ähnlich wie in BB sein. In BB gibt es ein beratendes Gremium, die letzte Entscheidung trifft allein die Behörde. In dem beratenden Gremium (Fischereibeirat) sitzen Vertreter aus den verschiedensten Lagern. Natürlich auch Angler-Vertreter, die aus den INteressenvertretungen der Angler - sprich der Verbände -entsandt werden. Das entspricht so der Logik unserer Zivilgesellschaft (schon wieder Hörsaal ;-). Immerhin vertritt der Verband hier in Brandenburg über 80.000 Angler, was über 70 % der Angler entspricht. Zu Anträgen der eigenen Organisationen darf man nicht abstimmen. Dieses Verfahren wurde von den GRÜNEN heftig kritisiert und über Kleine Anfragen zum Thema im Parlament gemacht (über die Intentionen der Grünen darf man sich aber auch keine Illusionen machen, denen ging es gewiss nicht darum, die Angler zu stärken, sondern vielmehr darum, denen das Wasser abzugraben). Rechtlich gab's aber nichts zu beanstanden. 

Die Klage von Kolja zielt daher richtigerweise auch auf einen ganz anderen Umstand ab, nämlich ob die FA grundsätzlich in der jetztigen Form erhoben werden darf. WIE vergeben wird, kann ja im Zweifelsfall schnell korrigiert werden.


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. März 2019)

Ergänzung: Es ist aber in jedem Bundesland anders, was es so umständlich und kompliziert macht. Die Grundlogik ist meines Wissen überall in etwa gleich, der Teufel liegt aber im Detal (wer entscheidet, gibt es einen zwingend vorgeschriebenen Eigenanteil, wer genau darf Anträge stellen, etc.).


----------



## Forelle2000 (28. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Formulierung finde ich geil! Auf der einen Seite die Fachleute und dann sitzen da die keine Ahnung haben- nämlich die Interessenvertreter der Angler! Endlich hast Du es erkannt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Fachleute meine ich z.B. die in den Verbänden angestellten ausgebildeten Biologen oder Fischereiingenieure. Interessenvertreter sind bei mir aber auch die gewählten Präsidenten, die in der Regel ein Wahlamt ausfüllen. Die müssen das dann verkaufen, was ihre Fachleute ermittelt etc. haben. Ich glaube kaum, dass z.B. ein Herr Klasing in NS die Stellungnahmen zu den Schutzgebieten selbst schreibt. Er muss auch kein Fachmann sein, d.h. eine einschlägige Ausbildung als Biologe oder Fischer. Er muss andere Qualitäten haben.


----------



## Forelle2000 (28. März 2019)

"Klar sind die not amused, ist es doch vorbei mit "ohne Sorge Gelder verteilen". Übrigens weiß ich, dass in SH nicht alle Beteiligten entspannt sind..."   

Wo wird den "ohne Sorgen" Geld verteilt? Ohne Anträge und dazu gehörige Projekte?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig! Es werden auch Seen besetzt, zum Beispiel der Schaalsee. ....



Ja, habe ich doch geschrieben...., alle offenen Gewässer.

Der Schaalsee hat eine Verbindung zu vielen anderen Gewässern, über den Schaalsee-Kanal und die Schale z.B. zum Ratzeburger See, der wiederum die Wakenitz und die wiederum über die Trave zur Ostsee.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Eigenleistung muss zudem nicht finanzieller Art sein, sondern kann auch Arbeitsleistung sein und wird dann mit 10.- Euro/ Stunde abgerechnet.. ....



Ja, richtig, wären in meinem Beispiel von 25.000,-€ Eigenanteil dann eben 2500 Arbeitsstunden, was einem Volltzeitjob nahe kommt..., aber geht, da hast Du recht.

Und wenn ich in Bezug auf "Vorleistungen", grundsätzlich schreibe, gibt es selbstverständlich die Möglichkeit das sofort zu bekommen... Bei Quappenbesatz, Meerforellenbesatz, Lachsbesatz und Aalbesatz war es bisher allerdings nicht so, dass man das Geld vorab bekommen hat. Sind meine selbst gemachten realen Erfahrungen, wenn du andere selbstgemachte Erfahrungen hast freut es mich für Dich.


----------



## Forelle2000 (28. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wie bitte? - Ok, es hätte Charm, wenn ich darüber entscheiden dürfte, wie viel Kindergeld ich vom Staat bekomme. Jetzt im Ernst. Wenn der Zuwendungsempfänger faktisch über die Vergabe der Zuwendung entscheidet, dann hat das mit Rechtsstaat nichts mehr zu tun. Genau dies ist doch der Grund, warum nahezu die gesamte FA in den Taschen der drei Verbänden in NRW landet. Und ich will beim besten willen nicht, dass der potenzielle Zuwendungsempfänger über die Zuwendung entscheidet.
> 
> Die Richtlinie für die Vergabe halte ich für rechtswidrig. Dabei brauche ich eigentlich nur auf den Hinweis des OVG Münster zu der Jagdabgabe zu verweisen.



Sorry, wo lebst DU?

In jedem Bundesland gibt es Gremien, die entscheiden über die Vergabe von finanziellen Mittel. In Sachsen z.B. ein Naturschutzbeirat, der entscheidet welcher Verband wieviel Gelder im Jahr bekommt. Na und wer sitz in diesen Beirat drin? Genau die anerkannten Naturschutzverbände von Sachsen. Auch wir Angler übrigens.

Und oft, sehr oft, sitzen dort Interessenvertreter mit in Gremien, die am Ende mit von der Zuwendung profitieren. Soll ich Dir dafür wirklich Beispiele bringen müssen aus der aktuellen Politik? >Aus den Gesundheitswesen? Aus der Landwirtschaft? Aus der Automobileindustrie? Wie war das letztens mit dem Thema Diesel? Wer saß da mit drin in den entscheidenden Fachkommissionen? 

Mit dem Kindergeld liegt, Du fast richtig, die Länder entscheiden mit dem Bundesrat letztendlich wie viel Kindergeld es gibt. Und wer zahlt das Kindergeld letztendlich aus? Sie entscheiden wie viel sie Dir geben. Interessenkonflikt?
Z.B: Wenn es am Ende um neue Honorarrichtlinien für Anwälte geht, würde ich mich sehr wundern, wenn da der Bundesverband der Anwälte im Vorfeld  nicht mit drin im Boot ist.


----------



## Forelle2000 (28. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Klagen sind bereits eingereicht und zwar für NRW und für SH.
> 
> Die Anträge sind derart komplex, dass ein einfacher Vereinsvorstand nicht in der Lage ist, diesen zu stellen. Zudem ist damit nicht gesagt, dass der Antrag bewilligt wird, denn hierüber berät der Beirat, der mehrheitlich aus den LVs besteht. Was meinst du, wie wahrscheinlich es da ist, dass Der Beirat eine Zuwendung an einen Verein, der in keinem der LVs ist beschließt und vorschlägt? Dein Ansatz scheint mir sehr blauäugig, um nicht naiv zu sagen.



Na wer soll den sonst darüber entscheiden? Der örtliche Taubenzüchterverband? Dazu ist ein Beirat da. Dort werden logischerweise Personen aus dem Umfeld der Angler berufen. Und ich würde als Behörde auch die Leute vom Landesverband ins Boot holen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (28. März 2019)

[


----------



## Grünknochen (28. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ergänzung: Es ist aber in jedem Bundesland anders, was es so umständlich und kompliziert macht. Die Grundlogik ist meines Wissen überall in etwa gleich, der Teufel liegt aber im Detal (wer entscheidet, gibt es einen zwingend vorgeschriebenen Eigenanteil, wer genau darf Anträge stellen, etc.).



Ich könnte Dich aufklären. Immerhin hab ich den Kram über mehr als 10 Jahre an der FH gelehrt ( Gesamtvolumen 80 Vorlesungsstunden, für Leute mit rechtlichen Vorkenntnissen), sitze in einer Kommission zur Überarbeitung des Zuwendungsrechtes und hab als Anwender zig Millionen Euronen im Förderbereich umgedreht. Allein in den beiden Kultureinrichtungen, mit denen ich besonders verbunden bin, geht's per anno um roundabout 4 Mio Euro an Zuwendungen/ sonstigen Förderungen...
Insoweit ist es schon interessant, hier mitzulesen.
Wie gesagt, Zuwendungsrecht ist ne lustige und irgendwie auch sehr spezielle Materie. Die einem enorme Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten gibt, wenn man Plan hat.


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. März 2019)

Worüber genau aufklären? Über die Grundlogik oder darüber, wie's im Detail aussieht in den BL? Beides sehr gerne!


----------



## Grünknochen (29. März 2019)

Über alles. Aber nicht an dieser Stelle. Ein mehrtägiges Grundseminar für einschlägig mit dem Thema Beschäftigte wäre da wesentlich Ziel führender...


----------



## dude1985 (1. November 2020)

Sorry fürs wieder hochholen, aber weiß jemand ob es etwas Neues zu diesem Thema gibt? Man hört und liest garnichts mehr...


----------



## michael0801 (16. Februar 2021)

Ist eine Abgabe oder Steuer erst Mal da, wird sie selten abgeschafft. Wenn überhaupt, dann werden die Mittel anders verwendet. Mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist die Sekt oder Schaumweinsteuer.


----------

